# Show your Solarforce Part II



## LilKevin715

A new year a new thread . This is a continuation of the original 52 page thread located here.

Here are a few pics of my humble collection to show.


----------



## maniacyak

Something Sales Link Removed came for me in the mail today…











(Accessory bag contains lanyard, head and tail o-rings, GITD switch boot.)

It's very well machined though clearly the knurling isn't as grippy as a regular Solarforce.










The tail is very nice - easy access to the switch, and it tailstands too:






Component parts:






Compared to a regular L2T:






And a family shot!


----------



## kchoy

Nice collection ! 
Here goes mine, it is my first Xml.


http://i799.photobucket.com/albums/yy277/kchoyho/solarforce L2/20120104212933.jpg



http://i799.photobucket.com/albums/yy277/kchoyho/solarforce L2/20120104210519.jpg







Your images are too large and have been replaced with links Please resize and repost.
See Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Thanks Norm


----------



## dsche

OK, nothing special – just my SolarForce set for the day


----------



## tjswarbrick

Thanks for re-starting this great and handy thread!
My blue L2P isn't lego'd, but it's slightly modded - with SS bezel, crenelations ground into the tail, and a CR123 magazine - and I like to show it around.
Has a NB neutral-white XR-E spot optic.






I had a stock L2T with SMO 5 mode XP-G, and got an L2 for a friend. Was going to run his on 2xAA, so (along with an SS bezel) I got the 1xCR123 extender.
Darn thing doesn't fit! Screwed right onto the L2T though. So I did some head and bezel swapping, and came up with this.






I'll keep the round shorty for my windbreaker (reminds me a LOT of my vintage round 6P,) and he'll get the long one, with 3-mode 4.2V XP-G and a pair of Lithium AA's.
When I noticed how much smoother his beam is, I yanked the OP reflector off an (unused) yellow/warm P4 and replaced my SMO with it.
So nice you can even swap reflectors on these!
Now the beams are nearly identical on HI, with the shorty having a brighter ring at the outside of the spill (possibly due to the different bezels.)
Of course, since I just gave up my only L2T body - which has become a favorite - I'll need to order a replacement. Or two.
Perhaps I'll spring for the XM-L this time.


----------



## rookiedaddy

sharing a few pics... :devil:


----------



## Zeruel

Guess what the postman dropped off today.....


The Gladiator.































It's one hefty sucker. Definitely bombproof and I would imagine breaking glass would be a piece of cake. Gives a new definition to the term "weapon light" too.


----------



## LilKevin715

One of the high-profile SS pointed bezels would certainly look fearsome on the Gladiator


----------



## Zeruel

LilKevin715 said:


> One of the high-profile SS pointed bezels would certainly look fearsome on the Gladiator



You mean.....


like this?! 











Klingon returns.


----------



## LilKevin715

Haha yup thats the one! What do you plan on running inside the gladiator? You could get some insane runtimes with the higher voltage modules.


----------



## Zeruel

I have a problem finding a XM-L drop-in that takes 4 x 18650, might have to get it custom built or a R5 alternative that takes up to 18v. I'm not worry about heat as I've tested using 2 x 18650 and the thing isn't warm at all, I did wrap the drop-in in alu before jamming it in. Can't imagine the runtime of 1 lumen with 4 x 18650.... oo:


----------



## yifu

Zeruel said:


> I have a problem finding a XM-L drop-in that takes 4 x 18650, might have to get it custom built or a R5 alternative that takes up to 18v. I'm not worry about heat as I've tested using 2 x 18650 and the thing isn't warm at all, I did wrap the drop-in in alu before jamming it in. Can't imagine the runtime of 1 lumen with 4 x 18650.... oo:


Vinhnguyen makes a 18v XML drop in, the info is in his run 5 thread over at custom B/S/T.


----------



## Zeruel

Sweet! Thanks for the heads up, Yifu.


----------



## roadie

Zeruel said:


> You mean.....
> 
> 
> like this?!
> .



sheesh very big man!

ok lor, next thing on my list 

and i will edc it


----------



## Zeruel

roadie said:


> sheesh very big man!
> 
> ok lor, next thing on my list
> 
> and i will edc it




lol I knew you'll like it. :naughty:
Get a stout belt while you're at it.


----------



## dsche

Here's very special one









LedLink TIR optic + XM-L U2 LED


----------



## flashlight chronic

very nice!:thumbsup:


----------



## Skyraider59

My L2M in "short version", fitted with L2T head and L2P switch, the switch combination with 2 "o" ring and the wire clip allow me not to screw the switch fully in giving me a few extra millimetres to allow me to use a 17500 battery 1300mah for extra run time 
A glow in the dark "o" ring has also been added behind the stainless steel bezel.


----------



## Pat364

Hi,

I just ordered: 
- a L2X Regular and a L2X Extended with some accessories (Bezel, Switch).
- a DIY mini

As soon as I receive them, I will take pictures with the L2T and the Gladiator.

For information, there are Sales on LX2 on Solarforce website (it is the end of the L2X).

@++
*Pat*


----------



## visigoth

I have a growing Lego'd collection of Solarforcae. Soon to be photographed. 

By the way, has anyone noticed that the rubber cigar ring on the L2T degrades? It gets soft and sort of greasy -- could be that I accidentally exposed it to some kind of solvent. They want to charge me close to five bucks for a new one, which is just silly (especially if it's going to last only a couple of months before turning to mush). Should I buy the Surefire tactical grip set? Any other ideas?


----------



## Roood

visigoth said:


> I have a growing Lego'd collection of Solarforcae. Soon to be photographed.
> 
> By the way, has anyone noticed that the rubber cigar ring on the L2T degrades? It gets soft and sort of greasy -- could be that I accidentally exposed it to some kind of solvent. They want to charge me close to five bucks for a new one, which is just silly (especially if it's going to last only a couple of months before turning to mush). Should I buy the Surefire tactical grip set? Any other ideas?



happened to mine as well, ordered surefire spacers instead, bit more expensive but guaranteed to last longer.


----------



## yifu

Well, got my first, last and only Solarforce today. It's cerakoted in white. I'll admit, it feels very cheap compared to the bored Surefires i've been using (Z2 bored with FM34 shown in picture) especially in terms of the threads quality and the grip ring (feels sticky and soft compared to Surefire) but it's wayyyy cheaper.


----------



## yifu




----------



## don.gwapo

My L2P's


----------



## visigoth

yifu said:


> Well, got my first, last and only Solarforce today... I'll admit, it feels very cheap compared to the bored Surefires i've been using (Z2 bored with FM34 shown in picture) especially in terms of the threads quality and the grip ring (feels sticky and soft compared to Surefire) but it's wayyyy cheaper.



Is that general the opinion: that the machining is not as good on the Solarforce? I don't in fact have a Surefire to compare. Once lubricated, however, the threads on my various Solarforces have been pretty nice.


----------



## yifu

visigoth said:


> Is that general the opinion: that the machining is not as good on the Solarforce? I don't in fact have a Surefire to compare. Once lubricated, however, the threads on my various Solarforces have been pretty nice.


 Yep, those who actually have both will concur that the build quality on Surefires is better (Surefire Hard Anodising is much better than other HAIII, threads are beefier, etching is much more durable etc). Those who say Solarforces are just as good don't have a Surefire or are just short sighted  Of course, you sort of expect that with the 100 dollar premium (for a bored Surefire) over the Solarforce, some of which goes into being American made. The stock Solarforce switch feels bad as well, and some members have reported it melting with higher loads above 4-5A, which is why mine is upgraded with a McClicky.


----------



## visigoth

I was under the impression that Surefire doesn't use Type III anodizing -- do they simply have a better quality Type II?

Have you compared the latest L2P, btw? Supposed to be a step up from the earlier Solarforces...


----------



## yifu

visigoth said:


> I was under the impression that Surefire doesn't use Type III anodizing -- do they simply have a better quality Type II?
> 
> Have you compared the latest L2P, btw? Supposed to be a step up from the earlier Solarforces...


 Most current Surefires have real Type III anodising (A2L, LX2, M3LT, M6LT, E1B etc.), older Surefire C and M series have type 3 as well. Surefire anodising holds up much better than other claimed type three, which chip easily like 4Sevens, Zebralight etc. I haven't tried the L2P though. Cerakoted Solarforces actually feel quite nice.


----------



## Erzengel

Guys, please don't start this discussion in a collectors thread. This thread is for those, who enjoy their solarforce and are happy with it, even if the threads are not as smooth as the Surefire threads.


----------



## visigoth

Didn't mean to stir up trouble! I'm extremely happy with the Solarforce gear I have. Certainly holds its own with my best lights (Fenix, Sunwayman), and is a notch better than my Balder (which I also like).


----------



## tam17

My first Solarforce: matt black L2 with stock XR-E (note the unusual bezel ring):






Cheers,

Tam


----------



## RI Chevy

Wow. That's different.


----------



## Black Rose

tam17 said:


> My first Solarforce: matt black L2 with stock XR-E (note the unusual bezel ring):


Did it come with that bezel ring?

My matte black L2 came with slightly lower profile bezel compared to the original L2.


----------



## tam17

Actually it's a modded stock bezel ring, and it surely looks different. Since this is not a modding thread, see details here.

Cheers,

Tam


----------



## dsche

Tam, thank you for sharing!






It's not easy, man )


----------



## RI Chevy

Very cool idea. I wonder if that could be done with stainless?


----------



## Roood

OT: What happens if you sand/buffer a SolarForce SS Bezel? My friend wants the finish to be kind of matte instead of shiny/chrome.


----------



## Pat364

My DIY Mini, before and after upgrade...















Nice, no? 








...................


----------



## 1234jaca

these are my solarforce, and my favorite l2t ss with kerberos triple xp-g


----------



## LV426

Sorry 'bout the crappy image.

Almost mine... It's at least in the "household" and I made the mod! 
No, it's not just the orange tail-cap boot - the switch is from a Skyline II, and it works perfect!


----------



## visigoth

By the way, how hard is it to put a stock McClicky into the average Solarforce? Do they need modding?


----------



## caddybill

visigoth said:


> By the way, how hard is it to put a stock McClicky into the average Solarforce? Do they need modding?


Good question.


----------



## LV426

The easy way is to get a preinstalled in a S7 from Oveready.


----------



## RI Chevy

I think it is a little easier than the Surefire switches, seeing that you can strip the guts out of a Solarforce without baking. I'll bet that the McClicky would go in very easily.


----------



## dsche

Blue one with 'rainbow' TI lanyard ring


----------



## Roood

Blue & Gold looks very nice. Well done.


----------



## Erzengel

visigoth said:


> By the way, how hard is it to put a stock McClicky into the average Solarforce? Do they need modding?



It is easy:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...dding-McClicky-a-Switch-for-Solar-Force-Hosts


----------



## LV426

It's not rocket science fitting a McClicky, just try! 
Here's how I began (with an other switch):
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...ward-clicky.&p=3379982&viewfull=1#post3379982


----------



## Diablo_331

I gave two L2P special editions as gifts the other night. They were both equipped with 4.2 amp, H/M/L, warm XMLs from Vinhnguyen54. I gave them each an AW 2900 and a xtar charger. They were both ecstatic! They couldn't believe how bright they were. One of the first things that was said was that it must have cost more than a Surefire. I then explained that it cost a lot less and that they would never have to buy another primary again. After the safety brief about overdriven dropins and li ions they were both set and fully equipped to brighten any situation.


----------



## boudeou

1234jaca said:


> these are my solarforce, and my favorite l2t ss with kerberos triple xp-g



is it a real used glove of rubin carter ?


----------



## Rees

My newest acquisition #196 :thumbsup:









Love the stainless steel


----------



## RI Chevy

Nice!


----------



## Rees

Im suprised that there arent more L2m SS's. I love mine


----------



## LilKevin715

New toy to add to the collection



 

I'll have a thorough review done in a day or two in the budget lights section of the forum.


----------



## Rees

Mine were supposed to be in today, but my wife missed the mailman while I was at work.


----------



## Skyraider59

LilKevin715 said:


> New toy to add to the collection
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have a thorough review done in a day or two in the budget lights section of the forum.



Looking forward to read it . 
Thanks


----------



## Skyraider59

My Collection, all in use conditions.
I love the look of the M6 and I wish they made the head interchangeable with the L2 range. 
The interface also is pretty poor!
This could have been such a brilliant flashlight.












My Mini fitted with two SF lanyard rings sandwiched between green o ring to allow me to use 17500 batteries, the two lanyard rings give you a positive grip when hold in the cigar position.


----------



## RI Chevy

Nice.


----------



## LilKevin715

My review of the P1 has been posted for your viewing pleasure.:wave:


----------



## Olli1783

My Polish L2m with Glow Pouder


----------



## F250XLT

Are the Solarforce "L" series bezels SF "C" compatible?


----------



## RI Chevy

F250XLT said:


> Are the Solarforce "L" series bezels SF "C" compatible?



Yes


----------



## Blitzwing

My new P1.

Here's mine. I ordered the desert tan model, though this seems to fall between the tan and the green models??

Anyway, I'm happy with it. Ran it as a search light out hunting foxes last night, the three mode low volt SF XP-G barely made the thing warm, and winked out at just over two hours use.


----------



## jake25

F250XLT said:


> Are the Solarforce "L" series bezels SF "C" compatible?


If you're talking about the bezel, the crenelations, no. If you're talking the P60 head/housing, yes.


----------



## RI Chevy

jake25 said:


> If you're talking about the bezel, the crenelations, no. If you're talking the P60 head/housing, yes.



Very true. I was thinking just the bezel housing for the P-60 type drop ins. The bezel ends (smooth or crenelated stainless steel) no. I don't know why, but they are not threaded the same.


----------



## Pat364

Olli1783 said:


> My Polish L2m with Glow Pouder



Hi Olli,
Cool L2m !
Is it a personal realization?
Where did you find the Glow Pouder?

Thanks
Pat


----------



## Roood

@Blitzwing -- Doesnt seem Tan at all. Darn, I ordered Tan also.


----------



## RI Chevy

Looks more like dark earth.


----------



## Blitzwing

Yes, it seems to be a bit dark, doesn't it?

I wasn't home when it was delivered, I called home from work and told my wife to get it out of the packet and have a look.

"It's sort of greenish brown....." she said.

So I asked my son who is a soldier and should know the difference between tan and olive. 

"It's sort of greenish brown...." he said. 

And it kind of is, though with more direct sunlight on it, it does look more brown than green. It's certainly not that light desert tan I expected.


----------



## LilKevin715

I dunno where you saw Tan as one of the P1 color options:thinking:. On the SF Sales website the color options listed are Black, Yellow, Brown, and Green.


----------



## Blitzwing

There's "brown" and there's "brown", isn't there? The "brown" P1 looks like a typical desert tan colour on the site. I ordered "brown" and what I got was the colour above - which doesn't look very "brown" nor does it look "green".

TBH I think it's closer to "green" and I'm beginning to wonder if I was sent the wrong colour host, as there's no indication on the package as to what colour the light inside should be.


----------



## don.gwapo

For those who have a L2T SS, can you pose a picture of it without the rubber cigar grip ring?

I'm ready to get one but would like to see a pic first coz I prefer it without the rubber cigar grip ring. Thanks!


----------



## Pat364

don.gwapo said:


> For those who have a L2T SS, can you pose a picture of it without the rubber cigar grip ring?
> 
> I'm ready to get one but would like to see a pic first coz I prefer it without the rubber cigar grip ring. Thanks!


----------



## LV426

Newly arrived P1's: black + green


----------



## don.gwapo

@Pat364, Thanks!

Nice to see that it has straight tube without the grip ring compare to the regular L2T which it doesn't.


----------



## Pat364

@*don.gwapo

*You're Welcome **


----------



## ma_sha1

L1X 18350 Grenade:


----------



## Diablo_331

ma_sha1 said:


> L1X 18350 Grenade:



You know you can't just post a photo like that with no explaination.. So I'll be the one to say it. Details please!!


----------



## Blitzwing

@*LV426* those are nice. Your green one is definitely more green than my "brown" one which seems to look a little green in certain light.


----------



## LV426

Thanks, I'm really pleased with them.

Yes, it's "dark green" when looking at it (and side-by-side with the MXP sheath), there's no doubt about that.


----------



## dsche




----------



## LV426

Aspheric lens?


----------



## dsche

*LV426, *no ) Just custom oxidized SS bezel ring


----------



## tam17

Looks neat. Haven't seen much of "pocket ripper" SS rings on L2T head, most people keep on stock flat ones. Willing to share how did you get that black finish on SS?

BTW do you have any beamshots of your L2 with diffuser optics?

Cheers,

Tam


----------



## dsche

Tam, I've make it with hard alkali (Sodium carbonate + Sodium hydroxide + Sodium silicate). Part heated to cherry color, than dip to alkali (be mega carefully with chemistry! *It's dangerous*.) After five to ten bath it painted black. Than last bath with oil. Enjoy.






And about beamshotes: here this optic wit XM-L compared with Carclo Narrow XP-E triple (triple on left)


----------



## tam17

Thanks man, I think I'll skip chemical treatment and heating, it sounds dangerous and it probably is :sick2:

As for the diffuser, I've put a single layer d-c-fix film diffuser (glue removed with acetone) over my XR-E, and beamshots look similar to those you've made (perhaps a little bit more sidespill on mine, with a slightly purplish tint).

Cheers,

Tam


----------



## eg1977




----------



## RI Chevy

Nice. How do you like that switch?


----------



## don.gwapo

My new L2P's accessories. It's my night light while checking CPF/M at night. .


----------



## eg1977

RI Chevy said:


> Nice. How do you like that switch?



I like it. Provides excellent grip when holding like a hammer.


----------



## RI Chevy

Thank you. It functions well?


----------



## eg1977

RI Chevy said:


> Thank you. It functions well?



Yes, it uses a forward clicky switch.


----------



## RI Chevy

Thank you sir.


----------



## baterija

don.gwapo said:


> My new L2P's accessories. It's my night light while checking CPF/M at night. .



What are those? I've only seen the old lantern head.


----------



## don.gwapo

baterija said:


> What are those? I've only seen the old lantern head.


It's a Fenix TK Camping Lampshade.


----------



## don.gwapo

If you want your L2's to tail stand more securely. .











Use your Minimag rubber cap. It fits perfect and snaps right in with no modification. .


----------



## Roood

I currently have a SolarForce XML T6 (claims to have 800lumens) and a XPG R5 (320 lumens). I tested both on an AW 18650 and 2x CR123 SureFire. The R5 beats the T6 for some reason. Do I need to use special batteries on the T6 to get its max output?


----------



## Roood

Or which is more energy or battery efficient, the XML T6 or XPG R5?


----------



## RI Chevy

What are the voltages for each drop in? Is the XM-L the 3-6v or the newer 3-8.4v version? Also what version of the XP-G is it? The .8-4.2v or one of the higher voltages? Just be careful and watch you voltages for each drop in. The XM-L should give you more light out the front, maybe just not as concentrated in a tight hot spot. The XP-G will definitely give you longer run times and a tighter, brighter center with better throw.


----------



## Roood

Both are the 3.7-8.4v. The new ones/versions. The only advantage I saw was that the XML did not heat up as much as the XPG and has a warm tint. Both using AW 18650 protected. I also tried using AW RCR123's, still the same, XPG defeated the XML. I got two XML's, 3-mode and the 5-mode and comparing it with my current XPG 5-Mode, XPG is brighter.


----------



## Kevin1322

Roood said:


> Both are the 3.7-8.4v. The new ones/versions. The only advantage I saw was that the XML did not heat up as much as the XPG and has a warm tint. Both using AW 18650 protected. I also tried using AW RCR123's, still the same, XPG defeated the XML. I got two XML's, 3-mode and the 5-mode and comparing it with my current XPG 5-Mode, XPG is brighter.



So, you used 2 x RCR123s and the XPG is still brighter than the XML? That's not right at all. The XML should be twice as bright. I could see that one 18650 battery may not push the XML to full brightness as it is designed to use up to 8.4v, but with two lithiums it certainly should. That's a real bummer as I just ordered a SF XML drop. It is the 3 mode 4.2v one, so maybe I'll get lucky.


----------



## Roood

Kevin1322 said:


> So, you used 2 x RCR123s and the XPG is still brighter than the XML? That's not right at all. The XML should be twice as bright. I could see that one 18650 battery may not push the XML to full brightness as it is designed to use up to 8.4v, but with two lithiums it certainly should. That's a real bummer as I just ordered a SF XML drop. It is the 3 mode 4.2v one, so maybe I'll get lucky.



Oops. Sorry, no I was actually using fresh SureFire CR123A, 3V each. Do I have to use an RCR123 3.7V to get the max output on the XM-L T6?


----------



## RI Chevy

That is pretty much what I was trying to get at. The power sources. I would try them again with the RCR123's and see. If not, then there is something wrong with the XM-L drop in. XP-G should not be brighter than an XM-L. 



Kevin1322 said:


> So, you used 2 x RCR123s and the XPG is still brighter than the XML? That's not right at all. The XML should be twice as bright. I could see that one 18650 battery may not push the XML to full brightness as it is designed to use up to 8.4v, but with two lithiums it certainly should. That's a real bummer as I just ordered a SF XML drop. It is the 3 mode 4.2v one, so maybe I'll get lucky.





Roood said:


> Oops. Sorry, no I was actually using fresh SureFire CR123A, 3V each. Do I have to use an RCR123 3.7V to get the max output on the XM-L T6?


----------



## Roood

RI Chevy said:


> That is pretty much what I was trying to get at. The power sources. I would try them again with the RCR123's and see. If not, then there is something wrong with the XM-L drop in. XP-G should not be brighter than an XM-L.



Darn, I never realized that I didnt have RCR123s. WTH!


----------



## Kevin1322

RI Chevy said:


> That is pretty much what I was trying to get at. The power sources. I would try them again with the RCR123's and see. If not, then there is something wrong with the XM-L drop in. XP-G should not be brighter than an XM-L.


Dare I say that there is something wrong with the XML drop. Even with two primaries it should be brighter than the XPG. But that's just my two sents.


----------



## srfreddy

don.gwapo said:


> It's a Fenix TK Camping Lampshade.


How well do those work for lighting up stuff right next to them, and do they let lots of light go though the top? Also, how securely are they attached?


----------



## RI Chevy

True. 



Kevin1322 said:


> Dare I say that there is something wrong with the XML drop. Even with two primaries it should be brighter than the XPG. But that's just my two sents.


----------



## Roood

@Kevin1322 & RI Chevy: Yes I was expecting the same thing even with the primaries the XML should be brighter. Read some reviews and discussions that the XML T6 is more flood and the XPG R5 is more spot. But regardless of their beam type I was still expecting that the XML should be more and a lot brighter. But I also read that some XML T6 lights that if using just CR123 and 18650 it wont attain the max output but if you use the 16340 or RCR123 then it gets there, thats why I was curious and if any of you would be so kind to please test it for me.


----------



## eg1977




----------



## psychbeat

CHECK THIS!

I sanded Dremeled & polished my L2M head for EDC. 

It's not perfect but only took an hour or so with my crummy tools. 
Ok 2 hrs. 




Edit:
Photos were too big sorry

I could've sanded it until there were no nicks and polished it with something besides toothpaste (works!)
It's fine for my use and actually looks pretty cool!!

I'm going to install a shorty zero res into the tail & run 18500/18490imr

It has an SS smooth ring and M61-219. 

Cheers!


----------



## don.gwapo

srfreddy said:


> How well do those work for lighting up stuff right next to them, and do they let lots of light go though the top? Also, how securely are they attached?


I would say they are very similar to the LT1 lantern in terms of lighting. It emits some lights on top. They are secure even if you hang it, but even more secure if you use it on L2T and L2X because of knurled heads.


----------



## psychbeat

I updated my L2M with a Z41 & zero-res shorty 

Works great with protected and IMR 18500!

Edit: photo removed -too big


----------



## psychbeat

Oh yeah- where do u guys get those glow-rings for the gap?!


----------



## RI Chevy

Cool looking little light there. Does that zero res shorty still have the momentary on capability? Or is it just a screw in?


----------



## psychbeat

It just screws which is fine for thr single mode Malkoff M61-219 
I'm probably selling the Malkoff & going to put a 2mode standard 219 module in. 
The Malkoff is a little heavy for EDC. 


I tried to install it into the Solarforce cap but the threads aren't anodized so it wouldn't work.


----------



## Roood

Forgive me for the crappy cellphone pics:


----------



## Blitzwing

eg1977 said:


>



Digging those sandy coloured pineapples.


----------



## Blitzwing

Just got a couple of L2M's






I fitted the premium flush stainless bezel to one. Note individual serial no.






Short. 






Pro-1. 






2x 18650 + Pro-1






2x 18650, with alloy defensive bezel.






This one has a low volt three mode SF XP-G. The other has a high voltage single mode XR-E from DX.

Very happy with the quality!


----------



## dsche




----------



## LV426

No no no! Not posting something like that without description or comments!


----------



## PCC




----------



## dsche

heh, *LV426, *it's just Olight grip ring but bored


----------



## LV426

:thinking: Have to get me one of those!


----------



## kosPap

Blitzwing said:


> Just got a couple of L2M's
> 
> 2x 18650 + Pro-1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very happy with the quality!



Am I correct that the 18650 extension tube has a surface that is similar to the L2M one and not like the generic L2 one?

could I be pointed to a link for purchase (I guess it will be in solarforce-sales)
(what I found in there does not show the surface well - The light in my sig uses the rougher style)


----------



## bshanahan14rulz

Yeah, why do some L2s have different knurling? I like mine, has the pointed diamond knurling, and pointed square on the tailcap. Don't know what machinists would call it, but that's how I'd describe it. Did they just switch to a new knurling style? Mine's pretty old, by the way.


----------



## Blitzwing

My L2's are a couple of years old I guess (I have a silver one and a three sand ones) and the extension tube is a recent purchase from SF Sales and the knurling is just like what's on the L2M's I just got. Not coarse and blunted like on my L2's.


----------



## kosPap

thansk guys....seems It is time buying some


----------



## Kevin1322

It seems posting pics on here has really slowed down. Of course, I haven't been adding any either haha. Finally had some time today, so here we go:

I call this one the "Predator." It also has a DD XM-L by Vinh pushing well over 1000 lumens.



[/IMG]

This has become one of my favorites of all my lights and I belt carry this on my trips. Could have sworn I cleaned it before I took this pick haha. It consits of an L2T body, L2-S9 switch, SS bezel, UCL lens, 5A McClickie, and a Vinh XM-L 5000k tint 7 mode drop pushed at 3.42 amps.



[/IMG]


This is another one of my favorites and has become my walk light. It has possibly the most beautiful beam I have ever seen. I had Vinh mod this one with a 2.7-4.5v driver so I can run full power with just one 18650. It pushes 3.85 amps, which gives it about 1,000 lumens, and his 3 level is awesome as on the low I can point it at something close and not hurt my eyes. The medium, pushing about 360 lumens is great for walks as it gets good throw as well lot's of spill and has good run time. High is of course very impressive, and at 400 meters it will light up a barn or house, and I can easily see and distinguish different models of cars/trucks.



[/IMG]

Current collection of my Solarforce lights, lots with Nailbender and Vinhnguyen54 drops and mods. 



[/IMG]


----------



## LilKevin715

Nice collection Kevin! I'm diggin that gold (plated?) L2 that you have.


----------



## Kevin1322

LilKevin715 said:


> Nice collection Kevin! I'm diggin that gold (plated?) L2 that you have.



Thanks! Yes, it is gold plated (coated). Two over is one that has been chromed. Both done in a run by modamag and are real eye catchers.

Here are a couple of close up pics:




[/IMG]




[/IMG]


----------



## Blitzwing

Mailman came today, LOL.


----------



## Diablo_331

Blitzwing said:


> Mailman came today, LOL.



That made me laugh! Care to share what you are stuffing them with?


----------



## Blitzwing

Diablo_331 said:


> That made me laugh! Care to share what you are stuffing them with?



He he, it was a nice parcel to open. 

I built these up for workmates who wanted decent lights. (police)

The L2M is mine for my own collection and has a three mode XP-G with SMO and the B6 flat stainless bezel. 

All the L2T's have three mode, memory XM-L's with SMO. One of the L2P's has the same. They also have the pocket clips and some have the B5 stainless toothy bezels as requested.

The other two L2P's are stock, and with three mode memory XP-G's.

My own L2T that I carry at work has the three mode Ultrafire XM-L which has more oomph than the SForce ones, the pocket clip, GITD tailcap and B6 bezel.

These are great lights IMO and the ability to upgrade or replace parts as necessary / desired is a great feature of the P60 format.


----------



## Kevin1322

Blitzwing said:


> He he, it was a nice parcel to open.
> 
> I built these up for workmates who wanted decent lights. (police)
> 
> The L2M is mine for my own collection and has a three mode XP-G with SMO and the B6 flat stainless bezel.
> 
> All the L2T's have three mode, memory XM-L's with SMO. One of the L2P's has the same. They also have the pocket clips and some have the B5 stainless toothy bezels as requested.
> 
> The other two L2P's are stock, and with three mode memory XP-G's.
> 
> My own L2T that I carry at work has the three mode Ultrafire XM-L which has more oomph than the SForce ones, the pocket clip, GITD tailcap and B6 bezel.
> 
> These are great lights IMO and the ability to upgrade or replace parts as necessary / desired is a great feature of the P60 format.



Interesting. As much as I love my Solarforce lights and think they are the best bang for the buck, I've never considered them premium lights or thought LEOs would rely on them like that. I'll be curious as to how you/they feel about them and how they perform over time.


----------



## Blitzwing

I've been carrying one for some time and had no issues. Further, I hunt and use SForce lights on my guns, including shotguns, and they hold up OK if mounted right. 

Further, I have a AA backup light and a Streamlight on my handgun if it all goes pear shaped. 

IMO SForce quality is quite good now compared to a couple of years back.


----------



## Kevin1322

Blitzwing said:


> IMO SForce quality is quite good now compared to a couple of years back.


 Yeah, I would agree with that. Thanks for the imput. I love the fact that there are still such great performing lights out there that don't cost an arm an a leg. Of course, high cost is relative.


----------



## don.gwapo

It rides with me everytime. .











L2T Special Edition SS. Serial #: A0125.


----------



## LilKevin715

M3 head, L2P body, S9 clicky. Discussion of the M3 head can be found here.


----------



## Norm

SolarForce X3​


----------



## Kevin1322

LilKevin715 said:


> M3 head, L2P body, S9 clicky. Discussion of the M3 head can be found here.


There it is. I was wondering when one of these was going to pop up here. Thanks for the thread on this too.
BTW, I got mine in today, along with the FH-2 pouch. This pouch fits the SF throw heads well (as they are meant to do), and will hold up to a 3xCR123 cell light, but not 2x18650s.


----------



## roadie

the new solarforce M3 head on my old L2x host ... upgrades on my EDCs ... 

will test "fire" tonight on the ranges ...

>>> i find that 380metres is over stated ... and is bloody floody @ beyond 200m .. :X


----------



## don.gwapo

New host and new head = new toy. .






L2T SS & L2T Thrower. .


----------



## Kevin1322

don.gwapo said:


> New host and new head = new toy. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L2T SS & L2T Thrower. .


Hey now, that's the setup I was going to use with my M3 (minus the orange cap) haha. It looks like in this pic that the L2T body actully doesn't match as well as the L2T body I have, or is that just the pic and in reality it matches really well. Did you get yours as an individual body or a whole light? How do you like the S10 switch?


----------



## don.gwapo

Kevin1322 said:


> Hey now, that's the setup I was going to use with my M3 (minus the orange cap) haha. It looks like in this pic that the L2T body actully doesn't match as well as the L2T body I have, or is that just the pic and in reality it matches really well. Did you get yours as an individual body or a whole light? How do you like the S10 switch?



Yeah, the head and tail is a tad shinier than the body but it's no biggie for me. I bought them individually, L2T host and the M3 head. The S10 is the stock switch of the L2T. I like it but I will change it to S12 coz I prefer recessed tailcaps and tailstanding.


----------



## injectr




----------



## injectr

Here is a side by side pic of the Masterpiece Pro-1 and the M3.





Here a a pic of the box the M3 came in.


----------



## injectr

I only see people posting up pictures of the "M3" logo. Well, here is the other side...Just in case any of you were wondering if there was anything on the other side.


----------



## Blitzwing

Ah, thanks. The M3 is a tad wider than I expected. (must......resist.......)


----------



## injectr

Blitzwing said:


> Ah, thanks. The M3 is a tad wider than I expected. (must......resist.......)



Yes, its wider than I expected as well. Its 1 3/4 inches wide and its approximately 2 1/2 inches tall (including bezel, excluding spring)


----------



## don.gwapo

Blitzwing said:


> (must......resist.......)



Give it a try or it will make you nuts. :devil:.


----------



## Kevin1322

don.gwapo said:


> Yeah, the head and tail is a tad shinier than the body but it's no biggie for me. I bought them individually, L2T host and the M3 head. The S10 is the stock switch of the L2T. I like it but I will change it to S12 coz I prefer recessed tailcaps and tailstanding.


Got it. Thanks


----------



## tenka

my solarforce minix


----------



## tam17

Nice little hand grenade, tenka...


----------



## LV426

P1, M3 + P1, MPP1 + L2X ext.


----------



## turkeylord

L2M with a selection of HDD platter spacer grip rings...


----------



## msim

Here's my Vinh modded M3 on a new L2T with a Dark Sucks clip. I love it.


----------



## CamoNinja

MSIM, looks great. Did Wayne upgrade the driver and LED ?


----------



## msim

CamoNinja said:


> MSIM, looks great. Did Wayne upgrade the driver and LED ?



Just the driver


----------



## Kevin1322

msim said:


> Here's my Vinh modded M3 on a new L2T with a Dark Sucks clip. I love it.


No no no...I told you I was doing that light! Hehehe. Well, accept I was going to use a Solarforce clip haha. So how hard are you driving it? Does it still have the dark spot? How much difference did the mod make?


----------



## don.gwapo

Finally, I was able to put together:











M3 head, L2T & S9 tailcap = Best combo + it tailstand very well. :naughty:.


----------



## Blitzwing

Sweet!


----------



## don.gwapo

Blitzwing said:


> Sweet!



Thanks! 

S9 tailcap really looks cool with that combo than the regular tailcap.


----------



## tam17

don.gwapo said:


> S9 tailcap really looks cool with that combo than the regular tailcap.



10/10 for aesthetics, SS bezel ring & tailcap ring match very nice :thumbsup:

Cheers


----------



## domash

Greetings from Russia!


----------



## don.gwapo

My shorty thrower. :naughty:.






Cute but runtime is a different story. .


----------



## visigoth

Two steampunk Solarforces, flanking a Balder SE-1. All of them properly cooked (and the Balder sanded as well).


----------



## eg1977

*Solarforce / Surefire legos*


----------



## Norm

*Re: Solarforce / Surefire legos*

 visigoth your image is just oversize. when you post an image please remember Rule #3 
Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels. - Thanks Norm


----------



## LV426

*Re: Solarforce / Surefire legos*

Visigoth, the steam punk L2M/L2T is properly cool! Good job!


----------



## tam17

*Re: Most compact 18650 L2*

Not a shelf queen - might as well be posted in "Show your beat up light" - but a regular EDC, this XM-L L2 with flush bezel ring and S7 switch is the most compact 1x18650/2xCR123A L2 I've seen (and owned) so far: it spans 125mm plus a switch boot 






Cheers


----------



## pomp92

*R: Show your Solarforce Part II*

Hi Tam!  I have an L2P with S7 switch, like your, but it seems that the switch works so badly! Isn't it?


----------



## tam17

*Re: R: Show your Solarforce Part II*



pomp92 said:


> Hi Tam!  I have an L2P with S7 switch, like your, but it seems that the switch works so badly! Isn't it?



My S7 is brand new and works fine so far. However you should adjust it finely if you want your temporary to activate as a breeze, otherwise it's rather hard to press and hold.

Cheers


----------



## LV426

*Re: Most compact 18650 L2*



tam17 said:


> flush bezel ring



Hi Tam,
Any more info on the bezel ring?


----------



## chiphead

What do you have in the head of that Mini?
chiphead


----------



## tam17

*Re: Most compact 18650 L2*



chiphead said:


> What do you have in the head of that Mini?



Solarforce single-mode LC-XML (T6) dropin.



LV426 said:


> Any more info on the bezel ring?



Ah, that's stock crenelated L2 ring after some heavy grinding, screwed in upside down and tightened using 2 fingers and a rubber pad (same goes for removal). Now it's battered after a drop on concrete & pocket carry, take a rewind of this thread and you can see a pic of it in mint condition.

Cheers


----------



## Blitzwing

*Re: Most compact 18650 L2*

M3 and L2N arrived this morning.


----------



## visigoth

*Re: Solarforce / Surefire legos*



LV426 said:


> Visigoth, the steam punk L2M/L2T is properly cool! Good job!



Thanks! (And Norm, sorry about the oversize image. Didn't know that.)


----------



## JJay03

*Re: Most compact 18650 L2*

How do you like the L2N im thinking about getting one and wonder how they compare to surefire.


----------



## dsche

*l2t with XP-G2*

Steel L2T with neutral XP-G2


----------



## tam17

*Re: l2t with XP-G2*



dsche said:


> neutral XP-G2



Dsche, can you please give us some more info about that drop-in?

Cheers


----------



## Blitzwing

*Re: l2t with XP-G2*

A little bit of lego work.

L2N with L2T head and flat bezel







Now with L2T tailcap.






L2T with L2N head and tailcap.






L2N as I will be carrying it at work. Dropin is the three mode Ultrafire T6.


----------



## RI Chevy

*Re: l2t with XP-G2*

Real nice! I like the convertibility. :thumbsup:

I think the L2N looks better with the round L2T head and tailcap.


----------



## Blitzwing

*Re: l2t with XP-G2*

For sure. I really like that combo.


----------



## dsche

*Re: l2t with XP-G2*



tam17 said:


> Dsche, can you please give us some more info about that drop-in?



*tam17*, it's just custom as usual

Silvered copper heatsink + silvered copper MCPCB soldered on + Ledil 26mm TIR optic + AVSel|MOHAPX super-efficient step-down driver


----------



## tam17

*Re: l2t with XP-G2*



dsche said:


> it's just custom as usual
> Silvered copper heatsink + silvered copper MCPCB soldered on + Ledil 26mm TIR optic + AVSel|MOHAPX super-efficient step-down driver



Thanks dsche. Hi-tech extravaganza as always. I better stick with stock components :sigh:

Cheers


----------



## dsche

*Re: l2t with XP-G2*



tam17 said:


> I better stick with stock components



)

[offtopON]

The big problem with all D26 hosts (not Solarforce only) is a poor termal-managment inherent in drop-in ideology (which was created for bulbs, not LED) 

So I use tight-filled whole copper drop-ins

[offtopOff]


----------



## fgials

Zeruel said:


> Guess what the postman dropped off today.....
> 
> 
> The Gladiator.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's one hefty sucker. Definitely bombproof and I would imagine breaking glass would be a piece of cake. Gives a new definition to the term "weapon light" too.



Ok now we need to see the gladiator with that cryo head!!!


----------



## JJay03

Hope I get my L2N today.


----------



## fgials

Blitzwing said:


>


THat Pro 1 head look SAWEET on the L2M!!


----------



## whill44

I'm digging the soft kitty sig. fgials.


----------



## fgials

whill44 said:


> I'm digging the soft kitty sig. fgials.


Thanks


----------



## don.gwapo

Family Three.






L2N with L2T head & S12 tailcap.
L2M with M3 head & S9 tailcap.
L2T Special Edition Stainless Steel.


----------



## RI Chevy

Wow. That L2N looks very knurley!


----------



## slystad810

My first P60 style: L2P black with B6 bezel and one mode XM-L U2 Solarforce drop in and belt clip.






Grey L2P is in the mail


----------



## don.gwapo

RI Chevy said:


> Wow. That L2N looks very knurley!



Thanks! Yes, head, body & tail have the same knurling roughness which is grippy. .


----------



## Fusion_m8




----------



## troelskc

eg1977 said:


>



Any experience on this switch? Is it easy to operate with the thumb or do you have to use the index finger?


----------



## eg1977

troelskc said:


> Any experience on this switch? Is it easy to operate with the thumb or do you have to use the index finger?



It's easy to use with my thumb.


----------



## kicken_bright

Started as an l950m, then converted to a 1x18650 xml with s10 forward clicky. The best tint and beam pattern of any light I have ever owned! :thumbsup:


----------



## Blitzwing

Seven L2M's with three mode XM-L U2's and stainless clips. I got these for workmates.


----------



## troelskc

Did you buy Solarforce drop-ins?


----------



## Blitzwing

Yep, all Solarforce 2.7-9V 3 mode U2's.


----------



## troelskc

Fusion_m8 said:


>



When were these 2 lights to the right available? I havn't seen them at their website. Are they made for better heatsinking?


----------



## LilKevin715

troelskc said:


> When were these 2 lights to the right available? I havn't seen them at their website. Are they made for better heatsinking?



Those are L2X body tubes, they are no longer made.


----------



## troelskc

LilKevin715 said:


> Those are L2X body tubes, they are no longer made.



Aargh that is too bad. I don't want to buy the Gladiator because of its size, hence the L2X bodies looks just perfect. They should make more special edition - they would sell good!


----------



## dsche

troelskc said:


> Aargh that is too bad. I don't want to buy the Gladiator because of its size, hence the L2X bodies looks just perfect. They should make more special edition - they would sell good!



You still can find some L2X on www.selected-lights.de or just purchase Solarforce Masterpiece Pro-2 for it's tube


----------



## eg1977

L2 body, CR123 extender, M3 head, S8 tailcap






L2M body, Surefire Z44 bezel, Z41 tailcap, R30 xenon lamp


----------



## mvyrmnd

My two favourite Solarforces:

L2P with round head and and bezel, s10 tail, clip, with a Kerberos Triple High-CRI dropin.









L2N with M3 head fitted with a nailbender built warm XP-G2 dropin, s9 tailcap:









Both together:





Flood and throw


----------



## troelskc

Nice combo you got there. How are the S9 tail cap in terms of sharpness of the SS bezel? I bought a S11 and simply hated it. Very inconvenient for the thumb and difficult to press.


Did you get a special drop in made for the M3 or just the pill?


----------



## MarceloAbath

The clip serves on P1 yellow?


----------



## mvyrmnd

troelskc said:


> Nice combo you got there. How are the S9 tail cap in terms of sharpness of the SS bezel? I bought a S11 and simply hated it. Very inconvenient for the thumb and difficult to press.
> 
> 
> Did you get a special drop in made for the M3 or just the pill?



I haven't had any issues with the tailcap.

It's not as nice to press as the S9, but it's a lot slimmer.

Nailbender made me a dropin with an unlocked reflector so I could swap out the pill.


----------



## troelskc

mvyrmnd said:


> I haven't had any issues with the tailcap.
> 
> It's not as nice to press as the S9, but it's a lot slimmer.
> 
> Nailbender made me a dropin with an unlocked reflector so I could swap out the pill.



So a standard P60 drop in pill fits the M3 head then?


----------



## mvyrmnd

troelskc said:


> So a standard P60 drop in pill fits the M3 head then?



The standard pill screws in, yes.


----------



## don.gwapo

Mvyrmnd,

We have the same setup but mine is stock.






I love how the finger grooves fits really nice in the hand.


----------



## mvyrmnd

don.gwapo said:


> Mvyrmnd,
> 
> We have the same setup but mine is stock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love how the finger grooves fits really nice in the hand.



Indeed. It's a sexy little setup 

I'm going to replace the cool-white XM-L on the pill with a warm to see whether there's any real benefit of having the XP-G2 in there.


----------



## mvyrmnd

Did some Legoing - what do you think of this?










L2P is the same - it'll never change 
L2N now has a warm XM-L on the stock pill, The L2T has the XP-G2 in a smooth reflector.


----------



## Blitzwing

How does the G2 throw, and have you tried it in the M3?


----------



## troelskc

XP-G2 with a smooth reflector throws like a champ in a Solarforce P60 host, nice tight hotspot with a smooth transition to a wide usable spill. You should definitely get one of these. 
I will any day use my XP-G2 drop in from vinhnguyen54 (2.1A neutral) over any XM-L. The tint and beamprofile is just perfect and @ 2.1A it's plenty bright for all-round outdoor tasks.


----------



## mvyrmnd

Blitzwing said:


> How does the G2 throw, and have you tried it in the M3?



Yes. But it's only at 1.5a - the XM-L is at 2A. The power difference means the XM-L still throws a bit further, but the XP-G2 in the M3 is pretty awesome.


----------



## Blitzwing

Thanks for the replies. I think I will build a hot G2 for my own M3.


----------



## MarceloAbath

*Re: l2t with XP-G2*

My SOLARFORCE P1 YELLOW








P1 & pelican 1060


----------



## jmpaul320

*Re: l2t with XP-G2*

nice p1 sir


----------



## RI Chevy

*Re: l2t with XP-G2*

Looks good. What drop-in are you going with?


----------



## LV426

*Re: l2t with XP-G2*

Oh that yellow stuff, that yellow stuff!


----------



## MarceloAbath

*Re: l2t with XP-G2*



RI Chevy said:


> Looks good. What drop-in are you going with?



XM-L T6 
820 lumens
single mode



Next P1 @ XP-G R5 single mode | 300 lumens


----------



## RI Chevy

*Re: l2t with XP-G2*

Wow. Just be careful and make sure it doesn't overheat! Good luck with it. Are you going with an 18650 or 2 CR123 primaries?


----------



## kosPap

*Re: l2t with XP-G2*

Pro-1 Head moded with XM-L & 4,2A AMC7135 Driver sandwich
brand new L2P 2011 body (shorter)
S7 Tailcap woth Oveready Zero-Rez installed


----------



## Blitzwing

*Re: l2t with XP-G2*

Eek! How does it throw?


----------



## kosPap

*Re: l2t with XP-G2*

VERY WELL...
close to 62000 lux with a T6 XML.....


----------



## LV426

*Re: l2t with XP-G2*

Oh Holy.... KosPap that's a very nice modification!


----------



## Blitzwing

*Re: l2t with XP-G2*



kosPap said:


> VERY WELL...
> close to 62000 lux with a T6 XML.....



That's awesome!


----------



## Skyraider59

*Re: l2t with XP-G2*

Hi 
As anyone got a yellow, black and OD P1, if you do, could you take a few photos with inter changing heads, bodies, switch to see what colour combination would work. 
I have a yellow one and thinking about getting either a black or OD one, but I am unsure. 
Cheers


----------



## Skyraider59

My M6 fitted with an extension S8 switch. 
The body has been wrapped in desert camo paracord which give the M6 a slightly fatter body and make it non slip.


----------



## DAN92

Simply.

Solarforce L2N + Led Cree LC-XM-L U2 550 Lumens.


----------



## tam17

Simple and neat: matte black throughout. Welcome to CPF, DAN92 :thumbsup:

Cheers


----------



## DAN92

thank you tam', I'll post more photos soon of my solarforce L2P + Pro-2/M3, L2M 2012.


----------



## jmpaul320

Skyraider59 said:


> My M6 fitted with an extension S8 switch.
> The body has been wrapped in desert camo paracord which give the M6 a slightly fatter body and make it non slip.



I just got that s8 switch yesterday with an l2p body/head combo... im liking much more than the l2t tailstand model which seems to tip over with heavier p60s in it quite easily


----------



## Skyraider59

tenka said:


> my solarforce minix



I made myself a similar minix, but with a standard solarforce dropping and a CR123R or 16340, I can not screw the tail switch unless I unscrew the head half way out to give room for the battery.
What's your secret?
Thanks
SR59


----------



## d337944

Cut and rough sanded bezel with L2M body & twisty tailcap, powering a Macs Customs triple XP-E. I could have polished the bezel to a nice shine, but the rough sanded finish looks more interesting ... in person anyway!

Cheers


----------



## Skyraider59

Skyraider59 said:


> I made myself a similar minix, but with a standard solarforce dropping and a CR123R or 16340, I can not screw the tail switch unless I unscrew the head half way out to give room for the battery.
> What's your secret?
> Thanks
> SR59



*I have cracked it, not that difficult!*

Here is my WORKING Minix!























The beam should give away how I managed to fit the CR123R battery, in such a small flashlight! 





I have taken the reflector out, and did some minor "packing" inside the head. 
This works well, giving a pure flood light. 
Having no reflector to transfer the heat away from the pill, is not ideal, but I am planning to fit some thermal insulating pads to help. 
Great light, I love it, it is so compact and the flood is ideal inside the house.
SR59


----------



## borealis

*OR* you could just use a CR2 battery


----------



## Skyraider59

borealis said:


> *OR* you could just use a CR2 battery


Thanks, for the other option but could not try this as I do not have a CR2, but good alternative if you want to keep the reflector on. Cheers
SR59:wave:


----------



## aelrac

truly awesome lights everyone ..i will post my collection as soon as can


----------



## RI Chevy

Welcome to the Forum! :welcome:


----------



## Nephilite

Hi all, first post, 
just wanted to say thanks for all your great info and pics which ive been following for a while before joining CPF. you all have inspired me to start my recent collection (which my wife doesnt understand LOL) of Solarforce L2P's and and an L2n which is hers. (also received a Ti Fireworm F1 in the mail yesterday). still plans for more!


----------



## RI Chevy

Welcome to the forum! :welcome:

I seem to be on the welcoming committee.


----------



## Nephilite

Cheers Chevy:thumbsup:, nice to have a quick warm welcome, noticed youve been quite busy. as soon as i have pics privileges i will post some of my collection to date. eager to add to it the L2m Stainless S and L2 Stainless S if anyone is keen. 
glad i have some family support with my 11 yr old son as he has a larger collection than i, just not SolarF's (yet) wont be long im sure. flashlights are always a fantastic present for boys!


----------



## RI Chevy

Ahhhh. Good that he sees the light!


----------



## LV426

Anyone up for an orange P1?


----------



## Bauer

Just put a couple trits in the slots on my S12 tailcap


----------



## mvyrmnd

Bauer said:


> Just put a couple trits in the slots on my S12 tailcap



Nice work!


----------



## cland72

I'm sorry I don't have a pic, but I just thought I'd mention I used my Solarforce L2P with Nailbender's Nichia 219 drop in to do some work under the truck in the garage and it never skipped a beat, despite being dropped a couple of times and unexpectedly getting a bath from my windshield washer fluid reservoir. 

I love my Surefires, but when I am going to beat on a light I always grab my L2P because I don't mind marking up such a low cost host and so far it hasn't disappointed.


----------



## Kevin1322

I don't want to highjack this thread, but I would love everyone's oppinion about a possible purchase. Thanks all. http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?355648-Question-for-Solarforce-collectors


----------



## kukkurovaca

Hi, folks. New here (been lurking for a while). I just have a couple of Solarforce bodies so far, although I already have a bunch of extra odds and ends. Legoing is fun.




Solarforce hosts by kukkurovaca, on Flickr




Solarforce hosts by kukkurovaca, on Flickr

L2m w/A001 head, Nichia X60L3, Zero Rez Shorty tailcap
L2P, Nailbender XM-L2 5000K, frosted glass


----------



## Tana

Upper one: [email protected] 800 lumens OTF, around 300 yards throw
Lower one: [email protected] 400 lumens OTF, around 250 yards throw


----------



## LV426

My second blue L2P (with a single mode XML U2 drop-in), just sold it, but like the picture...


----------



## Blitzwing

Tana said:


> Lower one: [email protected] 400 lumens OTF, around 250 yards throw



I built an XP-G2 R4 @ 2.1A for my M3. It goes Ok.


----------



## Tana

Blitzwing said:


> I built an XP-G2 R4 @ 2.1A for my M3. It goes Ok.



:thumbsup:

I wanted to use XML2 U2 for M3 driven off linear driver... but since there is that monster thrower MPP1, there was no point... so 1.8A XPG2 is just right...

BTW, do you have some "leafs" around hotspot ??? XPG2 paired with this reflector gives me rather interesting flower-looking hotspot...


----------



## liveris flashlights

My brand new Solarforce with L2N body and L2-S12 tailcap.


----------



## Vortus

Updated my L2 SS SE with a vinh high amp xml2, Ronac raw M2 and an Overready polished SS strike bezel. Soon to be getting a mclicky upgrade along with trits and glow rings.

if pics to big, here are links and ill delete pics
http://i241.photobucket.com/albums/ff158/Mandurath/photo3_zpsaf941b93.jpg
http://i241.photobucket.com/albums/ff158/Mandurath/photo_zps7a949f6d.jpg



[/IMG]




[/IMG]


----------



## Blitzwing

Tana said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> I wanted to use XML2 U2 for M3 driven off linear driver... but since there is that monster thrower MPP1, there was no point... so 1.8A XPG2 is just right...
> 
> BTW, do you have some "leafs" around hotspot ??? XPG2 paired with this reflector gives me rather interesting flower-looking hotspot...



Yes I do - it's a bit ringy too but not noticeable in the field. 

Standard XP-G works quite well in the M3 also - I screwed a regular Solarforce pill into the M3 and it worked fine.


----------



## don.gwapo

My nightlight lego L2N with delrin tailstand shroud.







It replaces my electric nightlight. .


----------



## Kevin1322

don.gwapo said:


> My nightlight lego L2N with delrin tailstand shroud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It replaces my electric nightlight. .



You might be a flashaholic if.....LOL. That's awesome! Love it.


----------



## weklund

*

... Burnt Bronze Cerakote L2 ...





*​


----------



## think2x

I finally put together another Solarforce. I thought about doing this setup for a while, I think it has great functionality. It houses a Nailbender 3 mode low voltage Nichia 219 drop-in.

Setup #1...L2M with E18 extension and Oveready 17mm to 14mm sleeve cut into 2 sections and a Surefire Z41 tail cap. I used metallic duct tape to make up the difference between the 17mm sleeve and the Solarforce I.D.

Running 2xAA's





Setup #2...L2M with Z41 Running 1xcr123 primary







Setup #3...L2m with one half of the sleeve and a single AA and a Surefire Z41 tail cap with ZeroRez Shorty installed.






1-L2m
1-E18
1-17mm to 14mm sleeve (sectioned)
2- Z41 tail caps (one original and one with ZRS installed)

Now to get a Pelican case to fit it all for a nice "kit"








Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## LV426

I'm really into the L2M (or "L2MT"...)


----------



## RI Chevy

Oveready also makes the same 2-AA sleeve in 18mm to 14mm. Just letting you know in case you didn't.


----------



## think2x

RI Chevy said:


> Oveready also makes the same 2-AA sleeve in 18mm to 14mm. Just letting you know in case you didn't.



I originally bought it for my un-bored C3, no longer have the C3 so I used the sleeve from it.


----------



## RI Chevy

Got ya. They are a little pricy for a piece of plastic. I use a piece of clear rubber tubing that fits inside. I got it for $1 at the hardware store. But I do have one from Oveready on the way.


----------



## Tana

think2x said:


> I finally put together another Solarforce. I thought about doing this setup for a while, I think it has great functionality. It houses a Nailbender 3 mode low voltage Nichia 219 drop-in.
> 
> Setup #1...L2M with E18 extension and Oveready 17mm to 14mm sleeve cut into 2 sections and a Surefire Z41 tail cap. I used metallic duct tape to make up the difference between the 17mm sleeve and the Solarforce I.D.
> 
> Running 2xAA's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Setup #2...L2M with Z41 Running 1xcr123 primary
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Setup #3...L2m with one half of the sleeve and a single AA and a Surefire Z41 tail cap with ZeroRez Shorty installed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1-L2m
> 1-E18
> 1-17mm to 14mm sleeve (sectioned)
> 2- Z41 tail caps (one original and one with ZRS installed)
> 
> Now to get a Pelican case to fit it all for a nice "kit"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us



I made myself exact same setup (only L2M flat bezel ring) but running self made low output P60 (Nichia 219 driven by Solarforce 0.8-4.2V 3-mode driver)... outstanding and very versatile combo as you showed in your pics... Runs on almost any battery, 1xCR123, 2xAA, 1xAA...


----------



## Graham Sylvia

My collection of solarforce flashlight's.
Left to right

Pro-1, Pro-2, M3 head with Pro-2 battery tube & switch, S1100, Li-ion 3100 mah 18650 rechargable battery, L2P black, L2P blue


----------



## Kevin1322

Here are some new acquisitions of mine since last time I posted: L2T SS, new black L2, grey (silver/blue) L2, tan (gold) L2 x 2, L2 desert tan/black L2, black/desert tan L2m, L2X, stripped and polished L2 with 001 head (both thanks to CamoNinja), M3 turbo head with L2T, clip, and McClicky (modded to 4.42 amps by Vinh!).





Here are three L2s. Notice anything missing?




None of the parts made it to get the Solarforce markings on them. And yes, they are genuine haha; I got them straight from the company, L2 package and all. One of them is supposed to be the grey version (the ones with the greenish tint to them), but they are more of a silver-blue, IMO. I find it to be quite beautiful.

Here is a comparison picture: Stripped L2, grey/green L2, silver/blue, chrome plated, SS L2T, silver (fake L2) below, and fake L2s (Ultrafire and Uniquefire) above.






Here is another one, slightly different angle.





Check out the new L2 bezel! 





And finally, here is my Solarforce collection at this point. All L2s but one.


----------



## LilKevin715

Wow thats quite a collection Kevin! I should have grabbed one of those L2R's when they were still available. Oh if you want to stick to strictly the L2 models your missing a L2N, the L2M SS, and the colored L2P's:nana:. Then you will have a full and complete L2 collection.


----------



## Kevin1322

LilKevin715 said:


> Wow thats quite a collection Kevin! I should have grabbed one of those L2R's when they were still available. Oh if you want to stick to strictly the L2 models your missing a L2N, the L2M SS, and the colored L2P's:nana:. Then you will have a full and complete L2 collection.


Ahh yes. Thank you for that. :ironic: haha. Don't forget the L2N comes in black and grey, and there is also a SS version on the L2 which I don't think anyone wants to give up haha. Then there are the ones made into aspherics, L2 minies and such, moly resin and cerakoted ones, etc. etc. I may never get there, but am going to try haha. I just love the L2 series lights, and the variety is amazing! I also want to get a Pelican rifle case to carry and protect them in, plus when open it would make for a nice display as well, without even having to move them. Yikes!  At least the L2s are a whole lot cheaper than other lights to collect. :twothumbs Oh, and thank you for the compliment. Glad you like it.


----------



## Tana

Got some blue boots today from KD... it goes rather nice with blue bezel ring on my L2T...


----------



## välineurheilija

Tana said:


> Got some blue boots today from KD... it goes rather nice with blue bezel ring on my L2T...


What tailcap is that? oo:


----------



## Tana

välineurheilija said:


> What tailcap is that? oo:



That's Surefire 6PX tailcap... I had one failed on me while I was deployed so Surefire sent me a complete replacement even if I asked for guts only...
This extra was very happy to receive McClicky set from Oveready and join this beautiful lego... 2-mode, Hi (100%), Lo (10%), no memory... love it...


----------



## Wiggle

Solarforce L2P /w UCL and S6. All HA  Dropin is a vinh custom 4000K, XP-E2 at 2A High/Low /w SMO.


----------



## tjswarbrick

Took apart mt M3 head to replace the pill with a neutral from Vinh.
There's some serious business in there. Even the seal has a cutout to accept the lens.


----------



## Norm

A number of images on this and preceding pages are oversize, when you post an image please remember Rule #3 

Rule #3 If you post an image in your post, please downsize the image to no larger than 800 x 800 pixels.

*Please resize and repost.* - Thanks Norm


----------



## LilKevin715

Here is a sneak peek, go here to see the full details.


----------



## Wiggle

Surefire C2 HA, L2M original, L2 /w MPP-1 head/extension, L2N, L2P, L2T.

Just got the L2T and L2N in, I think the L2T will see the most use. As you can probably tell I am a fan of orange switch covers


----------



## tjswarbrick

I honestly didn't know I had quite this many until I rounded 'em all up.


















L2M has a NB/wquiles Joule Thief with a Hi CRI Neutral 219;
L2T has an EDCPlus Triple Hi CRI Neutral 219;
Brown P1 has an EDCPlus Neutral XM-L;
L2 has a NB Neutral Optic;
L2N has a SF 3-mode cool XP-E (I think; could possibly be an XR-E);
LE SS L2T has a Malkoff M61 219;
Tan L2P has a NB Hi CRI Warm XM-L2;
Blue L2P has a NB Hi CRI Neutral 219;
P1D has an M3 with VN54 2.5A 5000k Neutral XP-G2.

In case you couldn't tell, I like neutral tints. Hi CRI doesn't hurt, either.

Does anybody else hate the way photobucket includes the URL with the Image Code lately? Annoyed...


----------



## RI Chevy

Very nice collection there!


----------



## Kevin1322

Ummmm.....no action here in over a month. Nothing new and/or interesting to show out there?


----------



## LV426

"The Store" has been closed for half a month...


----------



## RI Chevy

They must have 3 or 4 Chinese New Years holidays per year.


----------



## Kevin1322

LV426 said:


> "The Store" has been closed for half a month...


Haha, well that would do it then lol!


----------



## 1nterceptor

L2 body with extensions:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7qVXRuTyGBk


----------



## will

I might have posted this elsewhere - these are all modified by me.


----------



## will

Some GOLD





Something fishy going on here


----------



## Kevin1322

will said:


> I might have posted this elsewhere - these are all modified by me.


Yeah, you keep teasing us with your work, but then you won't go home to make more lol. Your custom wood handles are absolutely beautiful.


----------



## will

Kevin1322 said:


> Yeah, you keep teasing us with your work, but then you won't go home to make more lol. Your custom wood handles are absolutely beautiful.



Still here in Florida. 

Actually - I enjoy working on the Solarforce lights, they come out really nice looking. My favorite is the the Purple one in the picture.


----------



## Kevin1322

will said:


> Still here in Florida.
> 
> Actually - I enjoy working on the Solarforce lights, they come out really nice looking. My favorite is the the Purple one in the picture.


Me too. I really think that purple would look good on one of the silver/blueish L2s I have. Love to have some of the other ones too someday.


----------



## Kevin1322

The L2 I've been waiting for that I had cerakoted came back today. So, here is my L2T in moly resin flat white and my black L2m mixed with my L2 cerakote bright white. Had SF clips done in black too.


----------



## david57strat

I just recently acquired an L2N, with an A011 head and A001 flat bezel, L2PC2 stainless lanyard ring//belt clip, S11 switch, and a custom Erik Kress Drop-In, with an XM-L 7C tint, 5-mode. I love this light! I've also got a stock L2T pre-made, with an 820 lumen XML 1-mode dropin, ordered directly from Solarforce. Will post pictures of that after it arrives.















Unfortunately, this picture doesn't really do justice to the warm output of this light, making it look kind of washed out, compared to how it actually appears, in person). It's a lot warmer than shown, here.


----------



## LilKevin715

Just a FYI I've done some testing on how the Reflector/Head/Lens/Bezel affects output on Solarforce L2 series lights. All the info can be seen here.


----------



## eg1977

L2M with heat treatment (which I don't recommend) on body and bezel ring
15 lumens of goodness from Surefire R30 xenon lamp


----------



## kosPap

why not recommend it? it is cool....


----------



## eg1977

kosPap said:


> why not recommend it? it is cool....



Looks cool, but weakens anodizing finish


----------



## darkmagik828

eg1977 said:


> Looks cool, but weakens anodizing finish



Hello all this is my first post. I have been a long time lurker and have seen some great collections. I will post pictures as soon as I figure out how to do it properly, but what eg1977 said is true since the heat treatment process is a restructuring of the grain size of a certain metal. In this case the aluminum that has absorbed the annodization within its pores and was recoated with paint or another coating material. If you want a truly hard finish you will have to remove the annodization and recoat the bare aluminum and then reheat treat it.


----------



## fnksb

A bit of my solarforce


*See Rule #3 Do not Hot Link images. Please host on an image site, Imageshack or similar and repost Your image is hosted on another forum – Thanks Norm*

_Upd. Sorry_





- L2P black, 3*XP-G2 nw, Carclo 10511, KD V2 8*7135 (3040mA)

- L2m (mod), 3*XT-E nw, Carclo 10508, 18500, KD V2 6*7135 (2280mA)

- L2P gray, 1*XM-L nw, KD V2 4*7135 (1520 mA)

The kid is the most comfortable


----------



## kosPap

here are two custom bezels for my Solarforces.







they are regular aluminum toothed bezels cut down in a lathe by a friend.
I then removed the ano, broke the edges, sanding them smooth down to 2000 grit sandpaer, and polished them with a dremel polishing wheel.

Of the two i like the fatter one the best.

PS sorry for the pic quality...I know it is lacking...


----------



## Kevin1322

kosPap said:


> here are two custom bezels for my Solarforces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they are regular aluminum toothed bezels cut down in a lathe by a friend.
> I then removed the ano, broke the edges, sanding them smooth down to 2000 grit sandpaer, and polished them with a dremel polishing wheel.
> 
> Of the two i like the fatter one the best.
> 
> PS sorry for the pic quality...I know it is lacking...



Nice. Hey, anyone else having problems going to the Solarforce flashlight-sales sight?


----------



## david57strat

Kevin1322 said:


> Nice. Hey, anyone else having problems going to the Solarforce flashlight-sales sight?



The site seems to be working okay, for me. Just logged in there - no problems.


----------



## Blitzwing

The new K3 turbohead:













Pro-1, K3, M3


----------



## bbrins

Here's mine. 

Top left: L2T with EDC+ X60L CW
Top right: L2T with Nailbender XPG NW 3-mode
Lower left: L2P with EDC+ X60L CW, S7 tailcap w/ McClicky kit 
Lower right: L2M with Nailbender XPG2 low voltage drop-in
Bottom: L2M with Nailbender XPG2 low voltage drop-in, Solarforce 18650 extension, Oveready 2AA sleeve


----------



## NocturnalKnives

SolarForce L2T
CustomLites XM-L2 T5 45K 4 Level Reg. OP Reflector 
Custom Color KG 2400 Series Coating (Flat Dark Earth, Flat MIL-SPEC OD/Gray, SOCOM Black Mix)

Shown with Flat Dark Earth, MIL-SPEC OD/Gray Nocturnal Knives TAG-1.2

We use KG 2400 series coating to coat all of our knives because we've found that it has higher impact, chip resistance, and the same abrasion resistance as Cerakote. I happened to be coating a few knives that day so I decided to see how it stands up on a light. I've been carrying the coated L2T for about a week, dropped it a few times, and let it ride in the pocket with change. I'm extremely happy with the coating's performance in this application. It holds up just as well as when applied to our knives. And, if that's the case it will wear a very long time. 






SolarForce L2M, A001 w/ SS Cren. Bezel, S5 Tailcap
CustomLites XM-L2 T5 45K 4 Level Reg. OP Reflector 

Pictured with Crusader Forge Metro


----------



## will

NocturnalKnives said:


> We use KG 2400 series coating to coat all of our knives because we've found that it has higher impact, chip resistance, and the same abrasion resistance as Cerakote.



Do you have to sandblast the aluminum ( or Metal ) prior to putting on the KG 2400??


----------



## NocturnalKnives

will said:


> Do you have to sandblast the aluminum ( or Metal ) prior to putting on the KG 2400??



Yes. Application of KG 2400 Series is the same as H Series Cerakote. Only difference is the temperature at which you bake each product, and the final hardness. A 9H pencil will scratch H Series Cerakote, but a 9H pencil will not scratch KG 2400 series. Also, the KG doesn't chip when the part is dented and the final coating is much thinner than Cerakote. That's probably why it doesn't chip as easily.

I use 70-90grit Aluminum Oxide, or Zirc to blast depending on the material being blasted at 60-90PSI. Prep is everything for either product.


----------



## Norm

Just receive an S2200. Ordered on a Saturday received the follow Wednesday :thumbsup:

Click for larger images



 





​


----------



## harro

My S2200 got a good:workout in Bright a couple of weeks ago. Stunned a few possums and walked a heap of kms. No issues at all. It just did what it had to do without qualms.
Mike.


----------



## NocturnalKnives




----------



## LV426

Really nice work NocturnalKnives!


----------



## scottyhazzard

Norm & Harrow, does the head of the S2200 screw onto any solarforce like an L2P? If it does, do you guys think it could run on 3x 18350's?


----------



## DellSuperman

scottyhazzard said:


> Norm & Harrow, does the head of the S2200 screw onto any solarforce like an L2P? If it does, do you guys think it could run on 3x 18350's?



It doesn't. Its a flashlight on its own. 
A K3 does that.. 

- JonK


----------



## Norm

scottyhazzard said:


> Norm & Harrow, does the head of the S2200 screw onto any solarforce like an L2P? If it does, do you guys think it could run on 3x 18350's?


You may want to look at the Solarforce K3 MT-G2 Led Cree 1500 Lumens upgrade head if you want to use a standard Solarforce body.

Norm


----------



## scottyhazzard

So are the batteries parallel as opposed to stacked? It looks like it is too short for the batteries to be stacked...


----------



## Norm

The batteries are in series electrically but physically parallel., in a cluster of three cells.

Norm


----------



## scottyhazzard

Perfect! Thanks, that's a pretty ideal format. How do you like the mode switching with the 2 buttons? This light sounds just amazing, and less than $140!


----------



## jmpaul320

scottyhazzard said:


> Perfect! Thanks, that's a pretty ideal format. How do you like the mode switching with the 2 buttons? This light sounds just amazing, and less than $140!



The s2200 is a wonderful light  mode switching is easy and its nice having a dedicated on off switch. You won't regret buying one


----------



## greatscoot

I have a question. I just started getting solar force hosts and really like them. Will post a pic when I get my SS host. The issue I have is that the battery (cr123) in my L2M needs a spacer or it rattles around. Is this an LE issue or the tail cap spring issue? (Running a Nailbender Mule)


----------



## DellSuperman

Yeah, the host fits a 18mm battery. 
A CR123 is 16mm is diameter, so there will be some rattling.. 
Some people stuff a thin cardboard to make up for the space. 

- JonK


----------



## scottyhazzard

Get yourself some 18350's, don't get a spacer but use more battery. Like some AW IMR's. Gives your light a real boost and Nailbender's Drop-ins can take it.


----------



## greatscoot

Diameter is fine, battery rattles lengthwise.
**UPDATE**
Tried another dropin and it works fine. Looks like the contact spring on the mule drop in is on the short side.
18350 does not fit. I will have to get a couple more RCR's


----------



## scottyhazzard

Oooh, ok. That's interesting. I mis-understood your previous post. I have no idea in this case except maybe changing springs for beefier springs. My L2M with a Nailbender and a 18350 don't rattle- the 18350 is a smidge longer than the RCR123's that I have.


----------



## DellSuperman

Ahh, i misunderstood your post. 
Its good that you found the problem yourself. 
You may want to get either a longer spring or a stiffer spring or both! Haha.. 

I thread a copper braid (those used for removing solder) through the middle of my springs & they instantly make the spring stiffer. 

- JonK


----------



## Kevin1322

I wanted something that could both store and show my Solarforce L2 collection. I'm pretty pleased with this one.


Plano 108420 gun case





[/IMG]
I took off the portion glued to the lid so I have a piece to separate the two sides (bottom and top portions not pick and pluck foam).




[/IMG]
I took the middle section (this is pick and pluck, and the softest I've come across yet btw), which was about 2 inches thick and cut it in half with a fillet knife.
﻿﻿



[/IMG]


 Still missing some lights I want, like the SS versions of the L2M and L2, the L2X extended version, colored L2Ps, etc., and this gives me the room to put them in later on. And yes, the M8 is not an L2, nor my modded mag. The 6P and the few fake SF L2s are part of it though.


----------



## awyeah

*Diffusers?*

So... do they make any diffusers that screw on, or replacement lenses?


----------



## LilKevin715

*Re: Diffusers?*

Nice carrying/storage case Kevin1322:thumbsup:! I'd imagine in the future you might have more than one. The obsession of a flashaholic is never ending...


----------



## Kevin1322

*Re: Diffusers?*



LilKevin715 said:


> Nice carrying/storage case Kevin1322:thumbsup:! I'd imagine in the future you might have more than one. The obsession of a flashaholic is never ending...


Ugh, I know. I went ahead and ordered several more that I don't have, even though I told myself I would wait. Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## greatscoot

My small Solar Force collection.


----------



## Kevin1322

greatscoot said:


> My small Solar Force collection.


Nice. What color is the L2m? Is it cerekoted?


----------



## senterholic

my solarforce L2M with nichia219 drop in


----------



## skyrider

Very nice. Compact + high CRI.

What grip ring is that? Does it just slide on?


----------



## greatscoot

Kevin1322 said:


> Nice. What color is the L2m? Is it cerekoted?



L2M is Cerakoted Orange. (From Bugsy's run)


----------



## Kevin1322

greatscoot said:


> L2M is Cerakoted Orange. (From Bugsy's run)


Nice


----------



## senterholic

solar force P1D triple nichia219
lovecpf


----------



## RI Chevy

Nice. What drop in are you using?


----------



## vinte77

Just got this coated magpul fde


----------



## RI Chevy

Nice!


----------



## LilKevin715

senterholic said:


> my solarforce L2M with nichia219 drop in



Anyone know what bezel is on there?


----------



## senterholic

My L2M updated :nana:


----------



## cpfdemigod

LilKevin715 said:


> Anyone know what bezel is on there?




Pretty sure that's the bezel out the stainless steel edition L2t as I have the l2m and the l2t stainless steel edition added put its bezel on my l2m.


----------



## pyro1son

Where is the grip ring from?


----------



## dsche

pyro1son said:


> Where is the grip ring from?



Hm… not a Warrior (near but thicker)


----------



## Chase5820

I've got to get one of the minis. They seem to be very nice well built little lights.


----------



## kukkurovaca

Chase5820 said:


> What size GTID orings do you have on the L2P? Also where did you get that frosted glass lense? Sorry if it's a stupid question I'm new to flashlights.



I believe those are 'Glow In The Dark GITD O-Ring 1" size' from Lighthound. Not positive, though, because I did buy a bunch in several sizes at the same time.

The frosted lens I got from Oveready.


----------



## drdanke

Just received my first Solarforce host in the mail today. A black L2P from SBFlashlights. Very impressive quality. Amazing for the price. In a whole other league than my crappy Ultrafire 501b. I can definately feel more Solarforce purchases are in my future! Yes, I'm new to all of this, but flashlights sure are addictive!

Solarforce L2P (black)
Drop In: Intl'OS ALXM2 XM-L2 U2 1A (upgraded to Noctigon XM16 MCPCB), Qlite 3.04A driver (I plan on reflashing to custom firmware).
Battery: Panasonic NCR18650B 3400mAh (unprotected).


----------



## RI Chevy

:welcome:

Welcome to the Forum!


----------



## Kevin1322

Beautiful pics. Nicely done drdanke.


----------



## jonwkng

My blue Solarforce L2P, awaiting a Malkoff M361N...


----------



## välineurheilija

Sent from a mobile telephone


----------



## chris_786

*Re: Diffusers?*

I've got a L2 with 880 lumen drop in and just received a K3 Head with L2p and extension tube.

Anyone else notice the variation in color in the L2 range? All matte black but differing finishes.


----------



## vinte77

*Re: Diffusers?*

I wanted to share a couple more pics:


----------



## Catul

*Re: Diffusers?*



vinte77 said:


> I wanted to share a couple more pics:



Looks nice! What red o-rings are those, and what size does one need for the head and body of the L2P? Thanks!


----------



## vinte77

*Re: Diffusers?*

You can buy the square o-rings here:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...ring-quot-lanyard-ring-filler-Surefire-1-quot


----------



## Catul

*Re: Diffusers?*



vinte77 said:


> You can buy the square o-rings here:
> 
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...ring-quot-lanyard-ring-filler-Surefire-1-quot



Thanks! The 1" fits head and body? I'm going to look for some GITD ones ...


----------



## LilKevin715

*Re: Diffusers?*



chris_786 said:


> I've got a L2 with 880 lumen drop in and just received a K3 Head with L2p and extension tube.
> 
> Anyone else notice the variation in color in the L2 range? All matte black but differing finishes.



Anodizing will vary somewhat from batch to batch, a example can be seen here


----------



## vinte77

*Re: Diffusers?*



Catul said:


> Thanks! The 1" fits head and body? I'm going to look for some GITD ones ...



The rings are sized to ft the body but will stretch to fit the head.


----------



## piglet

Solarforce has a couple of new products. Just saying...


----------



## DAN92

*Re: Diffusers?*

My Solarfore L2N with drop-in Sportac triple XP-G2.


----------



## RI Chevy

*Re: Diffusers?*

Looks good! :thumbsup:


----------



## DAN92

*Re: Diffusers?*



RI Chevy said:


> Looks good! :thumbsup:


Thanks.


----------



## Kevin1322

*Re: Diffusers?*

Some new ones




Total L2 collection, plus the P6 and M8


----------



## vinte77

*Re: Diffusers?*

L2M with a OR shroud.


----------



## RI Chevy

*Re: Diffusers?*

Wow Kevin! That is quite a collection there. I like the organization inside the case. :thumbsup:


----------



## DAN92

*Re: Diffusers?*

Great kevin, very good collection.:thumbsup:


----------



## Kevin1322

*Re: Diffusers?*



RI Chevy said:


> Wow Kevin! That is quite a collection there. I like the organization inside the case. :thumbsup:





DAN92 said:


> Great kevin, very good collection.:thumbsup:


Thanks


----------



## seb13

*Re: Diffusers?*

My different combinations :

A new L2D with L2T tailcap :






A L2T with L2N head and L2N tailcap :






And a L2N with L2T head + bezel B3 and S12 tailcap :


----------



## RI Chevy

*Re: Diffusers?*

Nice. I see a little gap with the L2T body and the L2N bezel. I use an o-ring to fill the gaps with my legos. I like the different looks with the different tail caps. :thumbsup:


----------



## välineurheilija

What drop ins do you use in those beauties and why the gap as mentioned above?


Sent from a mobile telephone


----------



## seb13

välineurheilija said:


> What drop ins do you use in those beauties and why the gap as mentioned above?
> 
> 
> Sent from a mobile telephone




Don't know why there is this gap but it's present for some combinations. And if i try to put the clip between the L2N body and the S12 tailcap, it isn't tight enough and rotates.

I have a red drop-in, UV drop-in and XM-L2 U2 five modes. Not very awesome but i ordered all the equipments to made my own drop-in (nichia and XM-L neutral leds)!


----------



## boudeou

Cryos M2 on L2 body

Cryos on L2M body, L2N tailcap


----------



## Kevin1322

Hey seb13, looks like your the first with an L2D. How do you like it?


----------



## seb13

It's a nice flashlight, compatible with all others L2 pieces. I like this way to hold the flashlight. The only bad thing is that there's no momentary mode.


----------



## Kevin1322

seb13 said:


> It's a nice flashlight, compatible with all others L2 pieces. I like this way to hold the flashlight. The only bad thing is that there's no momentary mode.



Got it. Thanks.


----------



## Kevin1322

My L2Ds came in. I really like them. I've been wanting them to make an L2 with a side switch for some time. As previously stated, it does not offer momentary on, but you can switch modes with a half press of the switch. I really like the feel of the switch as well. Both lights are primarily for around the house. The L2D has a M2500vn 5000k tint (Vinh MT-G2); the stripe behind the head is a GITD o-ring used to cover this slight gap caused by the custom drop. It's almost my perfect light for what I want around the house, and with 2500 lumens at my disposal, it really lightens up the front or back yard, or an intruder of course. Longer lights I don't like a tactical switch; the light just feels out of balance. Now with the side switch my K3vn is just great. Probably not getting the full output on high as I could be as the switch is only rated at 3 amps, but it's worth it. I may not notice the difference anyway. If you like side switches and L2 lights, I definitely recommend picking one up.


----------



## PCC

I like that. The longer light reminds me of the 4C MagLite.


----------



## Blitzwing

My M3 with green XP-E @1.4A













Red.


----------



## mvyrmnd

My all rounder. L2N with L2T round head, SS bezel and S9 tailcap. Installed is a Mattaus Hyperion triple 219 drop in.

It really has taken the place of nearly all my lights...


----------



## RI Chevy

Looks real nice.


----------



## alex063rus




----------



## Aahhyes68

Just getting warmed up........


----------



## pyro1son

Here are mine! Slowly growing! 

L2m with WRGB home made drop-in




L2 with silver bezel XM-L2 T6 4C 3.5A home made drop-in, extra copper in the pill to help with heat dissipation and copper wrapped to fill the air gap between drop-in and host




L2 with black bezel XP-G2 R4 5A 1.5A moonlight-low-med-high




The Blue in the WRGB drop-in is towards the UV range as its makes a few of my knifes fluoresce


----------



## alfa

pyro1son said:


> Here are mine! Slowly growing!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Blue in the WRGB drop-in is towards the UV range as its makes a few of my knifes fluoresce




What drop in are you using?


----------



## pyro1son

sorry details added!


----------



## alfa

pyro1son said:


> sorry details added!



Can you kindly add more details about the WRBG drop in?


----------



## pyro1son

I used this driver along with this LED works really simply, always reverts back to white first, just how I wanted! 
If you want I can take some photos on request!


----------



## alfa

Thank you for the info!


----------



## tobrien

I just got my very first Solarforce host today, an L2T, and it's really amazing for the price!!! I can't find any faults with it


----------



## RI Chevy

Just what you need, another brand to start buying and selling!


----------



## Tana

Definitely some cool lego P60 parts for lego fans...


----------



## pyro1son

I so want the M3 and K3 heads just wish they had a tad more power!


----------



## Kevin1322

Contact Vinh. http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-G2-K3-head-Seriously-under-appreciated-light


pyro1son said:


> I so want the M3 and K3 heads just wish they had a tad more power!


----------



## RI Chevy

Solarforce needs to make some more cool tail caps and bezels for better legoing! They made some nice tail caps that they no longer make. Like the S4, and S9, and A001.


----------



## tobrien

RI Chevy said:


> Just what you need, another brand to start buying and selling!



that's exactly right! haha


----------



## pyro1son

I wish they made tactical grip rings!


----------



## m4a1usr

pyro1son said:


> I so want the M3 and K3 heads just wish they had a tad more power!



I don't know about the K3 head but I mod'd my M3 to a warm white XML. Probably not a whole lot brighter but certainly a bit better. The M3 head is simple to disassemble and the MCPCB was held in with a couple screws. Made it easy to center the emitter. My favorite light for going outdoors now. Hard to beat 3 levels. :thumbsup:


----------



## psychbeat

RI Chevy said:


> Solarforce needs to make some more cool tail caps and bezels for better legoing! They made some nice tail caps that they no longer make. Like the S4, and S9, and A001.



Exactly. 

I wish they'd make a super short & slim twisty tail cap too as a cheaper alternative to the OR/Surefire ones.


----------



## pyro1son

m4a1usr said:


> I don't know about the K3 head but I mod'd my M3 to a warm white XML. Probably not a whole lot brighter but certainly a bit better. The M3 head is simple to disassemble and the MCPCB was held in with a couple screws. Made it easy to center the emitter. My favorite light for going outdoors now. Hard to beat 3 levels. :thumbsup:



If it's that easy I might have to try this myself! I believe the driver can be resistor modded for more POWER too!


----------



## DBCstm

Really do like my Solarforce lights! My S2200 is making 2657 OTF lumens at 30 seconds, my K3 is making 2412 OTf at 30 seconds, the M3 is doing 980 at 30 seconds on the de-domed original XM-L emitter, hitting over 600 yds.
And the M8? My favorite? Well it's only making 3260 OTF lumens with it's MT-G2 pulling 6.77A from a pair of Samsung 20R cells.  The M8 is my baby, baked military green with a 10A Tofty switch and an 8 ounce copper pill from Bucket, this bad boy really shines! 

And wouldn't you know it? Flickr is suddenly AWOL! I'll be back with some pics...

My baked M8, copper by Bucket...







With it's baby brother, the Bucket C8






And a beamshot, 97 yds to the red oil drum. Canon G1X at ISO 1600, f/5.6 and 1/2 second shutter speed, 1st shot wide at 28mm, 2nd shot zoomed at 112mm.


----------



## RI Chevy

Wow. Looks like daylight!


----------



## tobrien

jeez that's amazing


----------



## Kevin1322

Whooo. Check out the new carbon fiber L2C they have just come out with! http://www.solarforce.hk/index.php?controller=products&action=view&id=120 Probably going to be pricey.


----------



## david57strat

Kevin1322 said:


> Whooo. Check out the new carbon fiber L2C they have just come out with! http://www.solarforce.hk/index.php?controller=products&action=view&id=120 Probably going to be pricey.



I want one (drooling)!


----------



## kukkurovaca

Hmm. It says "Carbon fiber is evolutionarily being used to form part the L2C which significantly reduces the weight of the unit without compromising its durability and strength," but lists the weight at 103g vs 93g for the L2P. So, presumably it's really just decorative. (Not that there's anything wrong with that.)


----------



## RI Chevy

They don't really dissipate heat very well at all.


----------



## DellSuperman

RI Chevy said:


> They don't really dissipate heat very well at all.



Agreed..
Plus carbon fibre don't take sharp knocks very as compared to aluminum.
So I won't consider this to be good EDC or work light.

I may be wrong, so correct me if I am.


----------



## senterholic

lovecpf


----------



## Kevin1322

Holy moly! I've always wanted one of those drops but they are so expensive (for me anyway). Very nice.


senterholic said:


> lovecpf


----------



## DellSuperman

senterholic said:


> lovecpf



You are a triple-holic..


----------



## RI Chevy

Any info on the drop ins? Just curious. They look very enticing!


----------



## tobrien

does the P1D feel a lot more substantial and well-built when holding it than the L2T? I own an L2T and am amazed by its build quality and price point, but how much different is the P1D?


----------



## PCC

The P1D is larger in diameter than the L2T. It's a solid plastic-feeling light.


----------



## DellSuperman

RI Chevy said:


> Any info on the drop ins? Just curious. They look very enticing!



They look like Dann's copper dropin to me. 
Solid chunk of copper!!!



tobrien said:


> does the P1D feel a lot more substantial and well-built when holding it than the L2T? I own an L2T and am amazed by its build quality and price point, but how much different is the P1D?



The P1D is the aluminium version of the P1.
It feels slightly heavier to me but overall length is a wee bit shorter than the other L2 series. 
The build quality is pretty solid if u ask me, probably better than the L2 series. 
And as mentioned, the battery tube diameter is slightly bigger too. 
And for some reason, i was able to screw in the brass ring of the McClicky into the P1D tailcap without any issues but the same brass ring was not able to go into my other 7 Solarforce tailcaps. Perhaps its luck (i have no ways to measure the screw thread thickness) or perhaps they just put in slightly more attention to the P1D.


----------



## CyclingSalmon14

Quick and dumb questoin?

On Tripple dropins, wich have there own optics do you still install the lens that comes on the host? I know you need to on normal drop ins as you need to keep stuff out of the fragile reflector but what about the tripples?

(I see one of those has a frosted lens as well as the optic, but can see any lenses on the others, (Might just be the photos) and on one I cant even see any optics?)

P.s I will be useing in wet weather I.e Cycling both on road and off, so I assume I would to protect the drop in from water, as the optics on some dropins are not fully waterproof but the host is.

(I am thinking a sportac tipple in a L2P.) Will is make significant lumen loss at all if I do keep it on?


----------



## mvyrmnd

CyclingSalmon14 said:


> Quick and dumb questoin?
> 
> On Tripple dropins, wich have there own optics do you still install the lens that comes on the host? I know you need to on normal drop ins as you need to keep stuff out of the fragile reflector but what about the tripples?
> 
> (I see one of those has a frosted lens as well as the optic, but can see any lenses on the others, (Might just be the photos) and on one I cant even see any optics?)
> 
> P.s I will be useing in wet weather I.e Cycling both on road and off, so I assume I would to protect the drop in from water, as the optics on some dropins are not fully waterproof but the host is.
> 
> (I am thinking a sportac tipple in a L2P.) Will is make significant lumen loss at all if I do keep it on?



You still need the window from the host. Most of the time the optics are just sitting in the dropin, unglued. They will simply fall out.


----------



## DellSuperman

Most triple optics are not sealed, so water & dust may get in. So yes, you will need the bezel's glass to hold the optic in place.


----------



## CyclingSalmon14

Right cheers I though you would, thanks!


----------



## DBCstm

I have a friend that's been asking about a P-60 Triple drop-in, care to share some information?

My Solarforce M8 got another face lift. Well, heart transplant. New driver craze, this 105C utilizes an FET instead of 7135 regulation chips. As such, it doesn't get hot and it doesn't limit your cells...essentially a direct drive in high with modes to control lower output. So, on a pair of Samsung 20R's with my MT-G2 I'm now running 5 modes, 7 lumens, 55 lumens, 414 lumens, 1998 lumens, and 3547 lumens at 30 seconds. Start up with fresh cells is over 4200 lumens, these are Out the Front numbers in a lightbox.


----------



## CyclingSalmon14

PHOTOS NOW!!!!!


----------



## DellSuperman

DBCstm said:


> I have a friend that's been asking about a P-60 Triple drop-in, care to share some information?
> 
> My Solarforce M8 got another face lift. Well, heart transplant. New driver craze, this 105C utilizes an FET instead of 7135 regulation chips. As such, it doesn't get hot and it doesn't limit your cells...essentially a direct drive in high with modes to control lower output. So, on a pair of Samsung 20R's with my MT-G2 I'm now running 5 modes, 7 lumens, 55 lumens, 414 lumens, 1998 lumens, and 3547 lumens at 30 seconds. Start up with fresh cells is over 4200 lumens, these are Out the Front numbers in a lightbox.


 
Is your friend looking for the Sportac Triples?
And yeah, show some photos of your awesome setup!


----------



## Bucket

CyclingSalmon14 said:


> PHOTOS NOW!!!!!



Yeah! WE. WANT. PICS!


----------



## pyro1son

Details on the driver! Link?


----------



## tobrien

thanks for the input on the P1D guys, I got one coming now from CustomLites/Nailbender


----------



## psychbeat

pyro1son said:


> Details on the driver! Link?



+1

We need to get Vinh some of these drivers!


----------



## DBCstm

look up the FET Qlite at mtnelectronics dot com.

By the way, this is the drag strip version that's not the best choice for smaller lights or lights with insufficient heat sinking.


----------



## senterholic

I just wanted to share this drop in my own making, and the drop in P60 can be used on any host. but I would not sell it because I realize I've created a drop-in might not have been as good as moder-made famous as vinh, Matthaus, and malkoff. so for now this drop in my own use. sorry for my english is not good. 


























specifications: 

- Full cooper 
- Noctigon baseplate 
- I use a variety of led: xpg2, 219, LG 3535 for a triple and XML2 (single) 
- Nanjg driver 105c (4, 6, 8, 9, 10 chips amc7135) 
- Carclo optics clear and frosted 

thanks for watching

lovecpf


----------



## psychbeat

^^^^those triples look awesome!





DBCstm said:


> look up the FET Qlite at mtnelectronics dot com.
> 
> By the way, this is the drag strip version that's not the best choice for smaller lights or lights with insufficient heat sinking.



Thanks for the info!!


----------



## tobrien

got my P1D today, very nice and smooth. I like it! it's the perfect complement to the L2T.


----------



## robinkristanto

L2T with new Solarforce Convex Lens


----------



## RI Chevy

Nice. What drop in is that?


----------



## robinkristanto

RI Chevy said:


> Nice. What drop in is that?




XML drop in with copper base plate from Intl-Outdoor.


----------



## mvyrmnd

Oooo - beam shots of the convex lens please!


----------



## psychbeat

Is the convex lens an aspheric or does it work with a standard reflector?


----------



## RI Chevy

RI Chevy said:


> Nice. What drop in is that?





robinkristanto said:


> XML drop in with copper base plate from Intl-Outdoor.



Thank you sir.



mvyrmnd said:


> Oooo - beam shots of the convex lens please!



Yes please. :thumbsup:


----------



## SchwarzeWolke

Is it this lense?
if it is: +1 for beamshots!


----------



## robinkristanto

I'm not an expert in this beamshot things


----------



## mvyrmnd

Very cool, thanks.

And they're great beamshots


----------



## tobrien

mvyrmnd said:


> Very cool, thanks.
> 
> And they're great beamshots



agreed, good work!


----------



## GregY

Zeruel said:


> You mean.....
> 
> 
> like this?!



I think work is making me lose my mind today. I've seen that picture I don't know how many times before, but today all I can think is "when a boy pineapple really likes a girl pineapple..."


----------



## GregY

tobrien said:


> agreed, good work!



Another +1, nice shot. And that thing really works.


----------



## RI Chevy

Looks like the edges in the circle are brighter than the center. Pretty unique. :thumbsup: Beam shots are easier to see when shot on a white wall without any interference. But yours are good.


----------



## SchwarzeWolke

Thanks for the beamshot!


----------



## DBCstm

For the record, a McClicky switch in a Solarforce L2P isn't good at 10.32A. It does 5.4A ok, but the springs fail, externally as well as internally, in excess of 10A. Now we know.


----------



## tobrien

DBCstm said:


> For the record, a McClicky switch in a Solarforce L2P isn't good at 10.32A. It does 5.4A ok, but the springs fail, externally as well as internally, in excess of 10A. Now we know.



are you talking about a real McClicky like from Oveready? or does Solarforce use McClickys now?


----------



## PCC

I've found that McClickies fail above about 4A.


----------



## DBCstm

A real McClicky switch, like for $6.99 from Lighthound. I've used them in my lights that run over 4A, many at well over 5A and a few over 6A. But 10A+ is beyond what they can take.

I have some 14 or 15 Solarforce lights, I don't think I've got one that's still stock.


----------



## kosPap

robinkristanto said:


> I'm not an expert in this beamshot things



Hi! i am about to buy one but how can this fit on a regular/generic dropin?


----------



## psychbeat

^^i think u just unscrew the pill from the reflector and then insert it into the new aluminum spacer.


----------



## kukkurovaca

It's trivially easy, at least with Solarforce dropins. But I don't know if other dropins have the same threading. (And not all have removable reflectors at all)


----------



## kosPap

and it is of those other dropins i ask about

BTW did yuo see this?
L2C Carbon
http://www.solarforce.hk/index.php?controller=products&action=view&id=120


----------



## PCC

kukkurovaca said:


> It's trivially easy, at least with Solarforce dropins. But I don't know if other dropins have the same threading. (And not all have removable reflectors at all)


I've seen pills made with 25TPI, 26TPI, and 1M. 1M is 25.4TPI, which is pretty close to 25 and 26 TPI. With looser tolerances the pills will interchange. With tighter tolerances they don't.


----------



## kosPap

thanks...that puts it in perspective..I will have a try


----------



## tobrien

do y'all have some good ideas on differentiating Solarforce hosts? More specifically, I plan on buying another L2T, but it'll look the exact same as my first/current L2T, so I'm seeking ideas on making the body look different or something? I'm thinking something along the lines of maybe reflective tape but I'm open to any and all suggestions


----------



## välineurheilija

tobrien said:


> do y'all have some good ideas on differentiating Solarforce hosts? More specifically, I plan on buying another L2T, but it'll look the exact same as my first/current L2T, so I'm seeking ideas on making the body look different or something? I'm thinking something along the lines of maybe reflective tape but I'm open to any and all suggestions


There is a rubber ring behind the griprubber maybe you can get a different colored one somewhere?


----------



## pyro1son

How about putting orange or glow o-ring between tail cap and body?


----------



## tobrien

välineurheilija said:


> There is a rubber ring behind the griprubber maybe you can get a different colored one somewhere?





pyro1son said:


> How about putting orange or glow o-ring between tail cap and body?



those are two good ideas. 

would reflective tape even stick on a knurled body btw?


----------



## välineurheilija

tobrien said:


> those are two good ideas.
> 
> would reflective tape even stick on a knurled body btw?


I have no idea about the tape but iirc there is a groove on the head of the L2T that you can fit an o-ring on too.


----------



## tobrien

välineurheilija said:


> I have no idea about the tape but iirc there is a groove on the head of the L2T that you can fit an o-ring on too.



youre 100% correct! I have to admit I never noticed it till you posted about it haha. I'm looking at my L2T in a whole new way now. I should have some extra thick red o-rings that might fit when I get back in town


----------



## välineurheilija

tobrien said:


> youre 100% correct! I have to admit I never noticed it till you posted about it haha. I'm looking at my L2T in a whole new way now. I should have some extra thick red o-rings that might fit when I get back in town


Glad to help out :wave:


----------



## Diablo_331

Maybe remove the anodizing? Get yourself some oven cleaner or anything with lye. Please use extreme caution if you choose to do this as lye is very toxic. A quick search on here or Google will result in many writeups on how to do this.


----------



## Diablo_331

Diablo_331 said:


> Maybe remove the anodizing? Get yourself some oven cleaner or anything with lye. Please use extreme caution if you choose to do this as lye is very toxic. A quick search on here or Google will result in many writeups on how to do this.



Edit: You can even acid etch it afterwards if you'd like. Just cover anything you'd like to not etch with nail polish. The threads being the most important part to leave intact for obvious reasons.

Edit number 2: Aluminum doesn't take long at all to etch compared to stainless steel so be careful and monitor it closely. In my experiences, it takes around 10 minutes to achieve my personal desired effect. I've only used the PCB etcher that can be purchased at RadioShack FWIW.


----------



## DBCstm

Why not use the SS crenelated tail cap on the special one?


----------



## DBCstm

Who likes a triple in the L2P? I built a new 17mm FET driver and combined it with the 1" long 7/8" diameter copper "pill" I built for the triple Noctigon. The emitters are XP-G2 R5 2B. With an Efest Purple IMR18650 35A it pulls 10.49A and makes 2353 lumens OTF. And yeah, that's too many amps for a McClicky so I have a 10A+ switch for it on the way. The McClicky main spring softened and the inner spring did as well, not allowing the "off" position to take.
Nice little heater it is too!


----------



## psychbeat

^^^radical!!


----------



## DBCstm

Got some of the new Efest Purple IMR18350 cells, so the big copper pill and triple XP-G2 went Back into the L2m shorty. It's pulling 8.4A and so far the McClicky is holding up. 2225 lumens at start up from the L2m shorty, still doing 1500 lumens after a 4 minute run, but the head was 144º F!!!


----------



## DUQ

robinkristanto said:


> I'm not an expert in this beamshot things



:kewlpics: I'm ordering a few of those right now!

Nice dishwasher by the way :twothumbs


----------



## scottyhazzard

Diablo, what about stripping then painting with the paint they use to make fire hydrants reflective?


----------



## Diablo_331

I can't speak for the paint that you're talking about as I've never used it but if the surface isn't rough enough after the stripping alone then a quick acid dip should be just the trick to make it adhere that much better.


----------



## psychbeat

I tried to Lego two 123 extensions on an L2P to use 2X18650 with my MTG2 module but it's too long 
Cells just rattle around. 
I tried jamming an old piece of spring in the tail cap & tried a few different tails I have even a McClicky one but I still get mode changes with a shake which isn't cool if I use this set up on my bike.


----------



## kosPap

please search the forum for the various adapters i made for this purpose


----------



## psychbeat

^^ thanks 
I posted in that thread a while ago 
I wish there were an easy way to cut down one of the SF adaptors. 
I'll probably end up with some kind of small homemade adaptor/spacer between the cells.


----------



## vinte77

Anybody purchase the new carbon fiber L2C yet?


----------



## PCC

psychbeat said:


> ^^ thanks
> I posted in that thread a while ago
> I wish there were an easy way to cut down one of the SF adaptors.
> I'll probably end up with some kind of small homemade adaptor/spacer between the cells.


Umm, you live within three miles from me, the crazy guy with a lathe...


----------



## psychbeat

Haha duh - I space on that!! 
I've even been surfing off of Westmoor a bit lately til I popped my collarbone biking. 
Ill pm ya


----------



## david57strat

The latest addition to the SolarForce family, arrived in yesterday's mail:




SolarForce L2N with B6 Stainless Bezel and Customlites XM-L U2 3B (5000K) 3- mode Drop-in








The whole lot


----------



## psychbeat

DBCstm said:


> Got some of the new Efest Purple IMR18350 cells, so the big copper pill and triple XP-G2 went Back into the L2m shorty. It's pulling 8.4A and so far the McClicky is holding up. 2225 lumens at start up from the L2m shorty, still doing 1500 lumens after a 4 minute run, but the head was 144º F!!!




Which driver are ya using on this one if u don't mind sharing?


----------



## AndyF

SF A001 head/L2M/RPM Slimeline tail/NB XP-G2 0.8-3V dropin


----------



## Kid9P

tjswarbrick said:


>



I'm been wanting to pick up one of the tan hosts.

Has anyone tried it with a Malkoff drop in? Not sure if there would be contact issues without a spring or aluminum foil fix.


----------



## david57strat

AndyF said:


> SF A001 head/L2M/RPM Slimeline tail/NB XP-G2 0.8-3V dropin



I really like the A001 head, but can't seem to find them available any more. They were supposedly a bit better for heat dissipation...? Actually, I have found them on Deal Extreme, (Edited on 05-11-14. It's actually - the Customlites website) but with that ridiculous _Klingon_ bezel. I prefer just the plain B6 bezel. Anyone know of another source for he A001 head, or are they a thing of the past?


----------



## AndyF

david57strat said:


> I really like the A001 head, but can't seem to find them available any more. They were supposedly a bit better for heat dissipation...? Actually, I have found them on Deal Extreme, but with that ridiculous _Klingon_ bezel. I prefer just the plain B6 bezel. Anyone know of a source for he A001 head, or are they a thing of the past?



Customlites has them in stock. I switched the bezel ring.


----------



## david57strat

AndyF said:


> Customlites has them in stock. I switched the bezel ring.



I noticed them at Customlites. Thanks for the input. Just having a hard time bringing mysel to buy a bezel I'd never have a use for - although this may be my last option, if no one else stocks the head with a plain bezel (that I can switch out for a B6 bezel). 

Thanks, again, for your input, Andyf!


----------



## tobrien

david57strat said:


> I noticed them at Customlites. Thanks for the input. Just having a hard time bringing mysel to buy a bezel I'd never have a use for - although this may be my last option, if no one else stocks the head with a plain bezel (that I can switch out for a B6 bezel).
> 
> Thanks, again, for your input, Andyf!



can one remove the super-spikey bezel that the A001 comes with?


----------



## AndyF

tobrien said:


> can one remove the super-spikey bezel that the A001 comes with?



Yes, it comes off pretty easy.


----------



## tobrien

AndyF said:


> Yes, it comes off pretty easy.



thanks!


----------



## LanWolf

I did that too, bought it and put a B6 on it, it is going to be on a l2p body i have incoming from HK.. 
But i really like the l2n above very much too, the finger grips and the curves in the bezel combine nicely...

Would rather have had the B1 bezel for it but they are no longer available  if somebody knows a source for that.. Id take a few...


----------



## a1mu1e

Solarforce S2200, with reflective paracord lanyard


----------



## vicv

L2p with l2m tail cap and flat stainless bezel ring and LF ho9 2x Aw Imr 18350s, l1200 with wa1185, and k3 head. I also have a l2m with a vinh xm-l neutral low voltage at 3.5A and op reflector but I can't find it. Been missing for 3 weeks. And an Aw 3400 cell too. I really like that a001 head. I need one of those. Without the ridiculous bezel


----------



## LanWolf

My first solarforce, a grey l2n with Intl-outdoor axml2 dropin in nw.


----------



## david57strat

LanWolf said:


> My first solarforce, a grey l2n with Intl-outdoor axml2 dropin in nw.





I'd be very interested in trying out some of their drop-ins (particularly in nuetral white); but I'm having hard time finding these on their website. Would you please PM me a link for this drop-in? Thanks, and enjoy your new purchase


----------



## LanWolf

Some more Solarforce Lego arrived yesterday:

L2P Body, L2T Head, S12 en S4switch. 
Some other i allready got in like the a001 head






This is what the A001 head and S4 switch are ment for. (Altouh it will be fitted a triple nichia sooner or later, and maybe a 2x18650 tube in stead)











This is about What my bike light wil become, not on a l2p but with a l2m, and short of course


----------



## DAN92

Solarforce L2N with drop-in XM-L RGBW Neutral (by shrike3612).






In the protection case (Solarforce).


----------



## LanWolf

Creating my own pill now!






And led soldered ! (Hmm little out focus where it shoud have been)






And complete! 
Soldering the driver to the pill is a pain in the ***! It gets loose when the spring moves along the solder points.






Well as you see the soldering from driver to pill is not so good, my soldering iron is ment for electronics (40 watt) and not for plumbing 
The pill sucks up all the heat, my iron can't keep up well enough.

Gonna have to give it another try to get that done right. Maybe use some flux and do a very good clean on side of the pill.

Next step:
I have another set of bare drop-in, led and some driver boards with attiny13 around, gonna program them with my own modes (Star Firmware from Johnny_C over at BLF) when my usb-avr programmer and soic clip arrive.


----------



## DAN92

LanWolf,

Nice work.


----------



## tobrien

yeah good work lanwolf!


----------



## LanWolf

And this is the light its in, its gonna be my bike light.
Short Solarforce L2M, L2T head, with B6 Black bezel.
Just tried running it on a primary cr123 but that gets in low to quick, it needs more than 3v 
Now have to get me a couple of 16340 .... 






Size comparison, nex to my Grey Solarforce l2n (1x18650) and fenix e05 (1xaaa)

I really like it size, It s cute ! Its pretty small, feels good in my (small) hand too. It's smaller than it looks on the photo.


----------



## kj2

LanWolf said:


> ....


Sweet


----------



## aL01

L2T with Triple Drop-in-


----------



## kj2

aL01 said:


> L2T with Triple Drop-in-


Seeing this, makes me consider to buy solarforce again


----------



## lightmyfire13

P1 with sportac triple xpg2


----------



## DBCstm

The new wide angle lens works really well with a Nichia 219. Just sayin...


----------



## LanWolf

DBCstm said:


> The new wide angle lens works really well with a Nichia 219. Just sayin...



Picture ?


----------



## dsche

Well, I think after all it's still Solarforce






Shell: darkened stainless-steel bezel ring (ex-L2-B3), Solarforce L2T-style head, Orthodogs neck, Solarforce 18650 extender as a body, SH-g Damascus steel grip, Surefire lanyard system, Solarforce L2-S12 tail

Inside: UCL lens, Carclo wide quad optic, 4x Nichia 219B HiCRI, direct-connected quad copper board, silvered copper threated insert, WhiteBird ultra-efficient buck, 18650 LiIon, modified McClicky switch (custom silvered copper adapter, silvered bronze spring)


----------



## psychbeat

^^^Just slapped a few parts together huh? 

Radical.


----------



## radiopej

Ordered some new tail caps. Never tested the 6P for watertightness before, but I heard it shiuld be good for 10 m. Decided to just test it with the Solarforce cap. It was on and happy. Just opened it now to find water drops on the threads, above the o-ring. Seems it's not so watertight (at least, with this tail cap). The threads aren't as smooth either.


----------



## lightmyfire13

Sorry bout the pic quality.


----------



## weklund

*
Cerakote L2 On My Remington 870

Burnt Bronze Over Graphite Black









*​


----------



## tobrien

weklund said:


> *
> Cerakote L2 On My Remington 870
> 
> Burnt Bronze Over Graphite Black
> 
> http://eklundconstruction.com/RC8.JPG[/IG]
> 
> [IMG]http://eklundconstruction.com/RC9.jpg[/IM][/B][/SIZE][/CENTER][/QUOTE]
> that looks brilliant!
> 
> [B]edit:[/B] is the P1 very grippy with the "GFRP" layer? I used to have a P1D host and it was waaaaaaay too slippery for comfort. is the P1 better?*​


----------



## LV426

tobrien said:


> is the P1 very grippy with the "GFRP" layer? I used to have a P1D host and it was waaaaaaay too slippery for comfort. is the P1 better?



Nope, you just needs approx. half the force to push it through a loosely closed fist with your thumb as a L2P.


----------



## tobrien

LV426 said:


> Nope, you just needs approx. half the force to push it through a loosely closed fist with your thumb as a L2P.



gotcha, thanks man! I'll stick with the L2T then


----------



## LanWolf

Got some nice dropin, the Sporttac tripple nichia from eagletac,
Lego'ed me nice host for it, in 2 versions, for single and double battery use.

A001 Head with L2P Bezel
L2P or L2-D18 body
L2-S4 switch


----------



## LanWolf

Today i finished my bike light, a Solarforce L2M in short mode, run from a cr123 with a single mode buck/boost driver, and a nw xm-l2 T6-4C


----------



## tobrien

LanWolf those are some incredible setups you've put together


----------



## RI Chevy

You must go for a short bike ride. LOL Nice little light, good and bright, but not long on the run time.


----------



## richardcpf

P1D with 2-mode XM-L2, L2T with flat SS bezel and tailstand forward tail and Sportac triple dropin. 

The flat bezel is perfect for this dropin since it does not alter the very floody beam of the triple!!

I'm on the edge of ordering an L2N to carry the triple nichia. the temptation.....


----------



## CyclingSalmon14

LanWolf said:


> Got some nice dropin, the Sporttac tripple nichia from eagletac, Lego'ed me nice host for it, in 2 versions, for single and double battery use. A001 Head with L2P Bezel L2P or L2-D18 body L2-S4 switch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats the lenth on the longer one, I am thinking of putting something simular togeather.


----------



## radiopej

Just got the L2P Ace for my birthday. Nailbender 219 dropin stuck in transit. 

Looks nice. A little sad, because from the photo I thought it had the tailstanding curved tailcap. Just has the 4-point one that's hard to press. Will probably order a new tailcap once teaching starts  Photo later


----------



## LanWolf

@CyclingSalmon14, its 21.3 cm total.

@radiopej i have the s12 for my l2p with a b6 bezel. Its a gorgeous switch. Not to hard not to soft.


----------



## LanWolf

After a hour or so broiling it came out almost copper....

Now i need a copper or brass clip and front bezel to complete it


----------



## will

LanWolf said:


> After a hour or so broiling it came out almost copper....
> 
> Now i need a copper or brass clip and front bezel to complete it



What did you do ? what color were these originally?


----------



## CyclingSalmon14

will said:


> What did you do ? what color were these originally?


 same as above, and thanks for the information.


----------



## LanWolf

It was a standard black l2, took al the guts out and tucked it in the oven on broil mode. (High temperatures make the color of the annodizing change)
Kept it in for 15 minutes or so, color changed to dark chocolate, so put it back in, and did that for several 10 minute sessions. Total for an hour or so to reach this copper like color. iPhone pic makes it little lighter than it really is. Its a nice coppery color, wanted that to accompany my western outfit.


----------



## will

The body of the L2 is 2 parts that are screwed together with an 'O' ring. Did you take that apart as well?


----------



## tobrien

LanWolf said:


> It was a standard black l2, took al the guts out and tucked it in the oven on broil mode. (High temperatures make the color of the annodizing change)
> Kept it in for 15 minutes or so, color changed to dark chocolate, so put it back in, and did that for several 10 minute sessions. Total for an hour or so to reach this copper like color. iPhone pic makes it little lighter than it really is. Its a nice coppery color, wanted that to accompany my western outfit.



thanks for this info. 

So once it's been baked, can that new color rub off or anything?


----------



## LanWolf

I took all parts off, including the oring, that would not have survived the oven. 

Did screw the head andere tail loosely on the tube. 

No need to rub anything off, The tint just changes.
No sign of color transfer after it was baked when holding it or wiping it with a cloth.


----------



## texas cop

will said:


> The body of the L2 is 2 parts that are screwed together with an 'O' ring. Did you take that apart as well?


 Those were discontinued in 2011. I've been looking to make mini's out of them and can't find a one. New bodies are one piece.


----------



## CyclingSalmon14

Do you have to turn it or anything for even colour effect, what temp? Do you have to let it cool down every noe and again, and how light can you get it?

Looks awesome BTW!


----------



## Kevin1322

CyclingSalmon14 said:


> Do you have to turn it or anything for even colour effect, what temp? Do you have to let it cool down every noe and again, and how light can you get it?
> 
> Looks awesome BTW!


+1
I'm definitely going to try that with one of my lights. Any idea what would happen to the tan, grey/silver ones? Do they get lighter too? Thanks!


----------



## LanWolf

texas cop said:


> Those were discontinued in 2011. I've been looking to make mini's out of them and can't find a one. New bodies are one piece.



These are one piece, but the mini 2piece is still available too, its the l2m
Check solarforceflashlight-sales.com (and prepare to have a prescription from the doctor for your new addiction  )



CyclingSalmon14 said:


> Do you have to turn it or anything for even colour effect, what temp? Do you have to let it cool down every noe and again, and how light can you get it?
> 
> Looks awesome BTW!



Not needed to turn, i did it at over 250 celcius, I put it on foil , just to help heat get to the bottom
but altough i screwed the parts loosely togthere, body has become slightly lighter than head and cap 

Put the head and cap in after i found the body color okay, for 10 -15 min or so to get it more even with the body.
You can get the black ones to be almost gold afaik.



Kevin1322 said:


> +1
> I'm definitely going to try that with one of my lights. Any idea what would happen to the tan, grey/silver ones? Do they get lighter too? Thanks!




I don't know about the grey ones, but others have maybe. Or give it a try and post here
Thats what i did. These hosts are under 25 bucks... So what can go wrong ? You might end up with a pink one ? Keeps the misses happy too


----------



## pyro1son

We need a little cheat sheet with rough times to get certain colours


----------



## radiopej

L2P Ace Grandmother Weapon Light ;p


----------



## Fird

Haha, put that in front of an MT-G2 and push about 3k lumens, then go to your local theater or auditorium during a production and mess with the spotlight/followspot operator :-D



robinkristanto said:


> I'm not an expert in this beamshot things


----------



## kosPap

Lanwolf, congrats for your ano color change...
Very succesful method, usually heating the flashlight on a stove top makes for different colors depending on the material thickness...


----------



## kosPap

I just received my L2D body.....
I matted to this...
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?306592-Solarforce-Masterpiece-PRO-head-XM-L-mod
Caution..you need a long center spring to make cntach with the L2D body...






In the process body screwed off just infront of the switch...I may post pics in a latter date


----------



## NtEzyBeingGreen

New Solarforce owner here!

My L2P with S8 Tail and L2T with Black Tactical Head/Bezel and a S6 Tail. The L2T has heat shrink over the body. Both have Cree XP-G R5 Singles 1 Mode.


----------



## ruke

L2P Ace w vinh M2500 MT G2 drop in n mc clicky




ready for legoing... IMR 18350s, IMR 18650s..


----------



## Bucket

Not mine, but one I modded. Aspheric is 75mm. HS is hybrid Al / Cu. Height is to raise LED to focal plane.


----------



## cland72

Bucket said:


> Not mine, but one I modded. Aspheric is 75mm. HS is hybrid Al / Cu. Height is to raise LED to focal plane.



That's pretty cool... Beam shots?


----------



## RI Chevy

cland72 said:


> That's pretty cool... Beam shots?



X2!


----------



## Bucket

None yet. Matt still has done assembly to do.


----------



## SCEMan

Cryos-L2T combo with a M2500vn (MT-G2) drop-in and UCL.
Amazing how much light this produces in such a small package


----------



## psychbeat

Nice^^^
I luv my M2500vn - I just wish 18350s had a tad more capacity 
I'll eventually order a solarforce 2X18650 tube ...


----------



## ruke

psychbeat said:


> Nice^^^
> I luv my M2500vn - I just wish 18350s had a tad more capacity
> I'll eventually order a solarforce 2X18650 tube ...



What batteries are you running?

I'm running Kinoko IMR18350s and VTC5s for my solarforce L2-D18 extended body, I'm very sure that the VTC5s will last longer than the 18350s, but I don't think the difference is that big...the M2500 just sucks them dry...


----------



## psychbeat

The VTC5s should have like 3times the capacity of the kinoko 18350 
I've got the Kinokos too.


----------



## SCEMan

I also use an extension for 2x18500s but find the heat on High to be the limiting factor - not battery capacity.



ruke said:


> What batteries are you running?
> 
> I'm running Kinoko IMR18350s and VTC5s for my solarforce L2-D18 extended body, I'm very sure that the VTC5s will last longer than the 18350s, but I don't think the difference is that big...the M2500 just sucks them dry...


----------



## ruke

Does the cryos help that much? heat has to go thru 2 layers of HA to get to the surface, cryos need to make a cooling body!

someone need to make a copper sleeve or just A for the L2l, or a body w fins like the cooly...



SCEMan said:


> I also use an extension for 2x18500s but find the heat on High to be the limiting factor - not battery capacity.


----------



## SCEMan

There's only so much you can do to dissipate heat with so little mass. At least I know the heat is being quickly transferred (to the air & my hand)!



ruke said:


> Does the cryos help that much? heat has to go thru 2 layers of HA to get to the surface, cryos need to make a cooling body!
> 
> someone need to make a copper sleeve or just A for the L2l, or a body w fins like the cooly...


----------



## ruke




----------



## ruke




----------



## RI Chevy

These hosts are different and have been offered before. I am still leery of heat dissipation with the carbon fibre casings.


----------



## ruke

solarforce just put carbon fiber sleeves over the parts, so its just for show, definitely not for hi power drop ins!

The switch is hard, I'm used to McClicky...

The light will roll, have to put in a lanyard ring..

Not very happy about it, wondering if I could return it...



RI Chevy said:


> These hosts are different and have been offered before. I am still leery of heat dissipation with the carbon fibre casings.


----------



## RI Chevy

Sorry to hear that you are not happy with it. Sad thing is that it would probably cost you more to send it back than it is worth. :thumbsdow


----------



## ruke

Prob go get an IR or UV pill, thatz prob what its good for...



RI Chevy said:


> Sorry to hear that you are not happy with it. Sad thing is that it would probably cost you more to send it back than it is worth. :thumbsdow


----------



## RI Chevy

Good idea. :thumbsup: A drop in that does not get too hot. You should be good to go.


----------



## richardcpf

What do you think about this combo??:

Cryos Z32 Head, L2T body, S8 tail. Torchlab triple.


----------



## cbsmith111

Okay so I broiled mine. I just had to try it. Its kind of a metallic brown type color. Forget about a recipe with a set time. The pieces change at different rates. Im assuming it has to do with heat absorption and dissapation. Actually I still didnt get it perfectly matched after doing th lem seperately in short increments but its close enough and I didnt want it any lighter. I left an extra bezel in for a pretty long while and it appeared to stop changing at somewhere between light bronze and gold. Another thing to consider is the tailcap I originally put in barely changed at all. It went to a very dark olive grey and I didnt try it any further. I think it might be because it is type 3 ha.


----------



## ruke

Pics...


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Kevin1322

cbsmith111 said:


> Okay so I broiled mine. I just had to try it. Its kind of a metallic brown type color. Forget about a recipe with a set time. The pieces change at different rates. Im assuming it has to do with heat absorption and dissapation. Actually I still didnt get it perfectly matched after doing th lem seperately in short increments but its close enough and I didnt want it any lighter. I left an extra bezel in for a pretty long while and it appeared to stop changing at somewhere between light bronze and gold. Another thing to consider is the tailcap I originally put in barely changed at all. It went to a very dark olive grey and I didnt try it any further. I think it might be because it is type 3 ha.





ruke said:


> Pics...
> Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


I did one too. I can't post the link to the pic as it's in the Marketplace and you can't cross link, but just look up Solarforce L2 Collection.


----------



## ruke

Use photobucket...


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Norm

SCEMan said:


> Cryos-L2T combo with a M2500vn (MT-G2) drop-in and UCL.
> Amazing how much light this produces in such a small package



Where do you buy a M2500vn (MT-G2) drop-in?

Norm


----------



## ruke

Norm said:


> Where do you buy a M2500vn (MT-G2) drop-in?
> 
> Norm



This: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...rightest-Regulated-M2500-P60-LED-(Beam-Shots)

or this: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?385589-WTS-M2500F-100-Wall-Of-Light-P60


----------



## Norm

Thanks ruke :twothumbs

Norm


----------



## frankiej

I discovered that if I took apart one of the old L2's that were made in two pieces, the head part of the tube threads up with the Surefire U2 body. The threads are a bit longer and leave a gap though. With a bit of trimming it would be perfect. It actually makes good contact and lights up too. Now the tailcaps, that's a different story. They don't like playing nice with the U2.


----------



## vinte77

I wanted to share my newly acquired SS L2M:


----------



## Fird

so where did you get that dropin? I like the 5mms + the quad


----------



## vinte77

It's a quad made by Vinz. He's a little hard to get a hold of, but he makes excellent high quality drop-ins.


----------



## kosPap

this is my take of a Stubby L2.....






Body is an older long thread version of the L2M (dunno know if this came first of the short version one)
Talcap is a Surefire Z41

The light will accept a 18500 easily, AND have the required depth for the Z41 switch.






The secret is the ultrashort dropin.
It uses an Ultrafire shallow reflector with a lot of room to screw the pill in.
Pill is a ultra short Kaidomain MCE Dropin pill.






_Common P60 pill on the left

_*Performance...

*Beam is quite good but I need to improve the heatsinking (dropin is already foiled). 
The LED is direct driven and blues in a few seconds.


----------



## psychbeat

^^u could probably cram an 18650 in there with a shorty zerorez 
Awesome


----------



## kosPap

that is a good idea, but a spring must added on the dropin PCB (which is even lower than it seems, it wa not screwed all the way during the photoshoot)

I checked with a NC18650 and it extends 9.5mm over the flashlight body lip, and 6mm when a one cell extender is used on the head instead of the body tube (for the 2-part L2Ms). and you one needs to add 2-3 mm of compressed spring


----------



## david57strat

Here's the complete line-up (I know - quickie iPhone pictures again, and not the greatest backdrop; but I'm too lazy to clear off the table in the back yard, where I usually shoot my lights lol):









Newest additions are:


an L2T body (with L2M head, recessed tailcap switch, and B6 Bezel) now housing a Customlites XM-L2 U2 1T, 5-mode; 
a Blue L2P, with a Customlites XM-L2 U2 3B, 3-mode; and 
an L2D, housing an International Outdoors XP-L 5B 7A, 3-mode. This is super warm - right on par with my XM-L 7C that's mounted in the other L2N. Sweet




Changes:


The Sportac Triple Nichia 219 has been moved, from the Gunmetal Grey L2, to the grey L2N. 
The Sportac Triple XP-G2 R5 3D, has been moved over from the Stainless L2T, over to one of the L2Ms. 
The XP-G2 R5 3D, 3-mode, has been moved over to the Stainless L2T 
I am very much enjoying the recessed switches, making the lights capable of tail standing. The one L2T is the first that I've converted over, to make this possible. The L2 and the L2D have reverse clicky switches (I've decided, wholeheartedly, that I hate reverse switches. They make the momentary function impossible).

I'm in need of two more drop-ins (one each) for the gunmetal grey L2, and for the L2M.

It never ends, huh?


----------



## tobrien

I like that stuff David! good taste!


----------



## david57strat

tobrien said:


> I like that stuff David! good taste!




Thanks, man!


----------



## bkb

My stepson works at a metal plating shop. Had him copper plate my L2M. 



Just starting to get a nice patina.


----------



## vinte77

bkb said:


> My stepson works at a metal plating shop. Had him copper plate my L2M.
> 
> 
> 
> Just starting to get a nice patina.



That looks great! How thick is the plating?


----------



## psychbeat

Wow that plating is awesome!!
Nice way to have a copper light without all of that weight!!


----------



## bkb

The coatings less than .002 thick. Probably more decorative than durable, but its my bedside table light so it doesn't get carried much. If I decide I don't like the look when it gets darker he'll take it back to the plating shop, re-plate it and I'll put a coating of lacquer over it to keep it shiny. Thinking about buying another one to have nickel or maybe phosphate coated.


----------



## richardcpf

Got my Cryos Z32 + smooth SS black and did a bit of lego with my solarforce parts. My cryos bezel has a distinctive dark purple-like HA as you can see in the pictures. 

I call this the *Cryos Stealth*. This L2T body in particular has no engraving at all, together with the aggressive S8 tail I think it looks pretty badass. 











This combo has the best ergonomics of all my flashlights, the tail and the head are both much wider than the body, feels really grippy when held. The cryos bezel will stay in this configuration.






Next I tried with the L2C. At first I thought there was no way it would look good on such slim body, but the cryos Z32 fits seamlessly, even the trit slots are aligned with the edges of the body.


----------



## tyxxvxl

Very cool Richard!!
I'm just getting into Solarforce "lego-ing" but you guys all have some very cool lights for sure!
Just ordered a P60vn2T drop in for my L2T body.


----------



## tyxxvxl

NocturnalKnives said:


> SolarForce L2T
> CustomLites XM-L2 T5 45K 4 Level Reg. OP Reflector
> Custom Color KG 2400 Series Coating (Flat Dark Earth, Flat MIL-SPEC OD/Gray, SOCOM Black Mix)
> 
> Shown with Flat Dark Earth, MIL-SPEC OD/Gray Nocturnal Knives TAG-1.2
> 
> We use KG 2400 series coating to coat all of our knives because we've found that it has higher impact, chip resistance, and the same abrasion resistance as Cerakote. I happened to be coating a few knives that day so I decided to see how it stands up on a light. I've been carrying the coated L2T for about a week, dropped it a few times, and let it ride in the pocket with change. I'm extremely happy with the coating's performance in this application. It holds up just as well as when applied to our knives. And, if that's the case it will wear a very long time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SolarForce L2M, A001 w/ SS Cren. Bezel, S5 Tailcap
> CustomLites XM-L2 T5 45K 4 Level Reg. OP Reflector
> 
> Pictured with Crusader Forge Metro




O man, I want to coat a light like this one.
Very cool looking!!


----------



## kosPap

richardcpf said:


>



This is one of the prettiest combo posted here....Cool!


----------



## tobrien

richardcpf, you've got me inspired to try that setup! I just need to buy an M2 Cryos now!


----------



## Norm

*Four completely off topic posts have been deleted .

CyclingSalmon14 there are plenty of relevant threads on the topic without hijacking this thread. Please learn to use the search function or there is a Google search box at the top of every page of CPF. - Norm*


----------



## tyxxvxl

Thank you for the info Norm
It really helps new guys like me.
Thanks,
Ty


----------



## ruke

tobrien said:


> richardcpf, you've got me inspired to try that setup! I just need to buy an M2 Cryos now!



Get the copper!


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## radiopej

New L2M mini body and the newly released S13 tailcap. I regret this tailcap and wish I bought the S12 - it's a bit hard to push the button. I also ordered a reverse clicky switch but they didn't send it.


----------



## tyxxvxl

Very nice lights radio!
I was thinking of going with the S13 but went with the S12.
Thanks


----------



## radiopej

Cheers  I think the S13 is made for bigger lights. I really want an S12 now, but my girlfriend would kill me. I evwn went on to buy it and saw the S13. If it was smaller and the button was easier to press, it would rock.


----------



## tyxxvxl

Is there anyway you could send it back for the S12 cap??


----------



## radiopej

Doubt it. The S13 works okay enough, I guess. I've started rotating my daily 18650 and letting my girlfriend pick which to take. Even let her name them all. I don't notice it much while alternating.

Maybe I'll get one eventually


----------



## tyxxvxl

Ha ha thats awesome!
Wish the wife was more into lights.
I put an order into solarforce over the weekend for a couple drop ins, a L2T and an L2N.
Plus my custom P60vn2T is on it's way back to me in a L2T host.
Hopefully I'll have a cool collection spme day


----------



## radiopej

She hates them. Well, not actually the lights. She likes hers and finds them useful, but she hates how much I talk about them and how much I spend on them.


----------



## tobrien

do you guys recommend the S11 over the S12?

I'd imagine the S11 would be easier to use since it has "openings" on four sides versus the S12's two


----------



## radiopej

Not sure about the S12, but the S11 is a pain. The button feels too deep and your thumb doesn't sit right. It feels annoying to click. I hoped the S13 would be a nice compromise between the two, but it wasn't. S12 looks like a Fenix or Nitecore tailcap and they were comfortable to use.


----------



## DBCstm

Just got an M7, nice light. It's not a P-60 drop-in but has an emitter shelf like a much larger light would have. With the modes accessed via a side e-switch and a tail cap on/off forward clicky it's a nice combination. It came with an extension tube for 2 cells and with that on it makes 1000 lumens OTF from 2 cells, ANY 2 cells, whether Sanyo lap pulls or Samsung 20R's. That's pretty cool!

Beam profile is nice, defined hot spot and decent throw. Really like it quite a lot.

Also just built a quad using 2 2B, 1 1A, and 1 3C XP-G2 emitters on a copper star and re-flowed to a 1" long 7/8" dia copper bar stock. This has the back end pocketed for a 17mm BLF17DD FET driver and makes 2957 lumens pulling 9.39A from 2 cells in a L2X. Old school host with new tech output. 

I'll try to get some pics of both of these later today and share.


----------



## kj2

DBCstm said:


> Also just built a quad using 2 2B, 1 1A, and 1 3C XP-G2 emitters on a copper star and re-flowed to a 1" long 7/8" dia copper bar stock. This has the back end pocketed for a 17mm BLF17DD FET driver and makes 2957 lumens pulling 9.39A from 2 cells in a L2X. Old school host with new tech output.
> 
> I'll try to get some pics of both of these later today and share.


That sounds soo good


----------



## DBCstm

Notice the nice AR coated factory lens in the M7. 4 modes, Turbo, High, Med, Moon, and a double click reveals a hidden SOS and Beacon. Nice!


----------



## tobrien

radiopej said:


> Not sure about the S12, but the S11 is a pain. The button feels too deep and your thumb doesn't sit right. It feels annoying to click. I hoped the S13 would be a nice compromise between the two, but it wasn't. S12 looks like a Fenix or Nitecore tailcap and they were comfortable to use.



got it, thanks man! I'll skip the S11 then


----------



## radiopej

No worries  You'll get the same effect from an S12 and a crenellated bezel


----------



## Mattmax

Nice collection of some solarforce flashlights. I'm looking for a solarforce, so I find here some intersting things


----------



## RI Chevy

Welcome to the Forum! :welcome:


----------



## Mattmax

RI Chevy said:


> Welcome to the Forum! :welcome:



 thank you. 

I'm looking for an L2P or an L2T, but i'm not sure witch drop-in I prefer...


----------



## Norm

Mattmax said:


> thank you.
> 
> I'm looking for an L2P or an L2T, but i'm not sure witch drop-in I prefer...



Do not take this thread off topic, there are other threads that will answer your questions

EG: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...Need-help-with-parts-for-Solarforce-L2P-build


----------



## d337944

Should've polished it up for the photo, but this is one of my lego shelf queens that I put together. :wave:


----------



## ruke

my lego Frankenstein ...


----------



## cland72

ruke said:


> [URL]http://i42.photobucket.com/albums/e317/Jk_Luke/DB8529A6-0E80-443B-B857-6B0185AFE2E9_zpsixcycump.jpg[/URL]
> my lego Frankenstein ...



What P60 drop in are you running?


----------



## ruke

cland72 said:


> What P60 drop in are you running?



its a M2500 MT-G2 by vinh, I'm just legoing...did not try to turn it on with 3 X18650 in there yet...maybe I'll try w/ 3 X 3V cells


----------



## radiopej

Anybody tried the Solarforce reverse clicky on a S13 tailcap?

There's an extra black cap thing that's meant to go between the switch and the boot to keep the boot in place. Without it the boot isn't snug and secure. However, since the switch is so short, with the ring the button requires you to mash the boot hard to activate it. Anybody found a way around


----------



## LanWolf

Same problem with l2, the post in the reverse clicky is shorter, and the new boot has no more central post. I have some orange and green boot with central post, that helps to overcome a bit, bot not all size differnece.


----------



## CyclingSalmon14

Really want to try the D18 2*18650 Host, anyone know where I can buy in UK or is it only a battery tube?


----------



## LanWolf

I have it, but is just a body, no head, no switch. It is basically a l2p body with extension tube. There is a post with pics from me here somewehre

A few Posts above you can see it as the main part of that long lego light


----------



## CyclingSalmon14

Hmm that's what I thought might as well just get a extension then o guess.


----------



## ruke

[/URL]








Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## radiopej

I Blu-Tacked a couple of pieces of plastic to the post and it works okay. The Blu-Tack was to test it. I'll superglue something on later.


----------



## RI Chevy

Cool Photos. :thumbsup:


----------



## bhds

Looking to get a Z2. 
Can anyone recommend a Ebay seller? They are cheaper on the Solarforce website but I'm not really keen on giving out my credit card to another online merchant for a one time purchase. Thanks.


----------



## radiopej

They accept PayPal, so you don't have to.


----------



## bhds

radiopej said:


> They accept PayPal, so you don't have to.



Sweet! Thanks!


Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Gilcano

ruke said:


>



Where did you get the glow-in-the-dark "O-rings"

[emoji106]


----------



## T.H.Cone




----------



## ruke

Got them at lighthound: http://www.lighthound.com/GITD_c_70.html



Gilcano said:


> Where did you get the glow-in-the-dark "O-rings"
> 
> [emoji106]


----------



## LanWolf

My blue solarforce l2p, orange tailcap. Has an XP-L v4-3d, driven by a BLF17DD.
(And there is gonna be a 10a Tofty switch on it soon)


----------



## tobrien

nice lanwolf, very nice! how'd you change out the boot on the solarforce tail?


----------



## DBCstm

My little L2m shorty, with L2T head and SS crenelated (2 fin) tail cap. Converted to UV with LED Engin LZ-1 and a standard Q-Lite stripped to 2 7135 chips. Added the AHorton aspheric and the long threads on the Solarforce head allow it to function as a zoomie, focusing the UV die to it's square complete with subdivided wires on the die face.






This is utilizing one of mattaus's copper shells with an additional copper heat sink as a spacer to bring the UV emitter high enough up for the aspheric to focus.






Very powerful 365nm UV emitter! Now I need to get some Norland and a few more Trits...






That's a 6' wide illumination at 10' distance! 710mA from a Efest V2 IMR18350 cell.


----------



## Norm

tobrien said:


> nice lanwolf, very nice! how'd you change out the boot on the solarforce tail?



This should give you some hints. 

Norm


----------



## tobrien

@dbc, nice man!



Norm said:


> This should give you some hints.
> 
> Norm



thanks bud! perfect


----------



## LanWolf

tobrien said:


> nice lanwolf, very nice! how'd you change out the boot on the solarforce tail?








(oops didnt read the all replies after the question, but here also a exploded view)


----------



## RI Chevy

Excellent photo! :thumbsup:


----------



## radiopej

For those wanting to use a reverse clicky on the S series tail caps. Yep, the post is too short. I sorted mine out by disassembling it and gluing a small neodymium cube magnet to the post. The action now feels great and I can pick up light metallic things for no reason.

Works perfectly. Had a little issue with it not turning on, but after checking I'm pretty sure it was more to do with how I tightened up the assembly when I finished. 

Anyway, I love it


----------



## Norm

We've covered the switch questions and there are other threads you could post in, back on Topic please people- Norm


----------



## radiopej

Sorry, had meant to include a photo to show the modification I made to my Solarforce but it seems I forgot to add it.


----------



## DBCstm

L2P Quad, grey, with 4 XP-G2 S2 1D emitters. Running 9.65A from a Panasonic NCR18650Pf for 1969 lumens, with a low at 7 lumens. Having 7 modes to help conserve cell life, it's got a hand made aluminum head filling pill...






Potent lil bugger! Here seen shining up at the ceiling from 8' away. Ceiling tiles are 12" square...






This one's actually for a bike riding friend, he'll be mounting it on top of his bicycle helmet for trail riding to help see around the switchbacks.  

The pill took me 4 hours to create from a 1" bar of 6061, the entire light was finished in "only" 7 hours. Table saw, bench top drill press, rotary tool and cordless drill are my tools.


----------



## ruke

DBCstm Do you only work for friends?

There is no need to quote the entire post to ask a one line question- Norm


----------



## tobrien

nice!


----------



## DBCstm

ruke, I build too many lights for myself and occasionally do one or two for friends. Mostly it's the challenge, and Solarforce is always a good place to start.


----------



## DeltaTee

My first Solarforce is a Gladiator with a K3 head on it:






I bought flattop Panasonic 18650's and had to make button adapters - used small neodymium magnets and neoprene washers (to prevent the magnets from getting dislodged), works like a charm. I have 3 18650's in here plus a dummy battery in the rear spot. 

Perfect for walking at night and having some very discrete protection. Low is fine for normal use.

Jim


----------



## tobrien

DeltaTee said:


> My first Solarforce is a Gladiator with a K3 head on it:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bought flattop Panasonic 18650's and had to make button adapters - used small neodymium magnets and neoprene washers (to prevent the magnets from getting dislodged), works like a charm. I have 3 18650's in here plus a dummy battery in the rear spot.
> 
> Perfect for walking at night and having some very discrete protection. Low is fine for normal use.
> 
> Jim



nice Jim!


----------



## ThirstyTurtle

I tried the baking method in my L2M last night. It looks much better than in this photo but I can't get the lighting right. The tailcap is lighter and the head is darker even though I left the tailcap in for less time and the head in for more time. I placed the parts on aluminum foil in the oven on broil for 10 minute increments. 





Edit:
Got some better pics:


----------



## tobrien

that baked L2M does look pretty sick. nice job!


----------



## kosPap

yuo did the best you could.
having doen this myself i think it is the speed that the anodizing is heated that plays a role in final color.
thus mass plays a role
Next time I will try a propane torch and see how it goes


----------



## Mr. Nobody

Boom!


----------



## RI Chevy

Cool!


----------



## ThirstyTurtle

Anyone have a CQvn dropin in a Solarforce? I'm thinking of putting one in an L2T.


----------



## Str8stroke

That blue does look nice! We need to petition to have his handle changed from Mr. Nobody to Mr. Globody!


----------



## vinte77

ThirstyTurtle said:


> Anyone have a CQvn dropin in a Solarforce? I'm thinking of putting one in an L2T.



I have the CQvn in a L2X with a tofty 10 amp switch.


----------



## ThirstyTurtle

vinte77 said:


> I have the CQvn in a L2X with a tofty 10 amp switch.


Umm WOW I love that! I've never even seen an L2X and I think it's amazing! 

Want to do me a huge favor? Could you snap a picture of the spill profile coming out of the head? A picture from straight down of the light on a table or the floor will work. Would love to see how wide the spill is!


----------



## iamidaho

Skyraider59 said:


> My L2M in "short version", fitted with L2T head and L2P switch, the switch combination with 2 "o" ring and the wire clip allow me not to screw the switch fully in giving me a few extra millimetres to allow me to use a 17500 battery 1300mah for extra run time
> A glow in the dark "o" ring has also been added behind the stainless steel bezel.



Long time lurker, first time poster. That light looks great. It's exactly what I'm looking for. I'm currently running a L2M with a EDC+ X60L3 dropin with a 16340. I upgraded the tail with a McClicky and the spring is a tough SOB, I doubt it will compress enough to give me any addition length for the battery. I was waiting for a ZeroRez shorty tail mod so that I can use an 18500 but it looks like you got a 17500 to fit. I'd rather not lose the clicky/momentary. Just want to know if you had to make any mods (either in the tailcap or using a shorter drop in) to get the 17500 to fit. Thanks!


----------



## PapaLumen

vinte77 said:


> I have the CQvn in a L2X with a tofty 10 amp switch.



Yay, some love for the L2X. Whats that clip?


----------



## vinte77

It's a titanium pocket clip from darksucks


----------



## Mr. Nobody




----------



## ThirstyTurtle

Mr. Nobody said:


>


Haha as many pics as I have of my animals and of my lights, I really need some "animals with lights" pics!


----------



## Mr. Nobody

Here we go

















Going to be my new avatar soon:





Look good ?


----------



## Str8stroke

Cool. I like the anodization. You did that? 

That last pic on of the light on a weed cracks me up. I need to get my solar force out and snap some pics. They are such great lights for the money. I am down to one. I gave away a few as gifts. They make killer gift lights.


----------



## Mr. Nobody

Str8stroke said:


> Cool. I like the anodization. You did that?
> 
> That last pic on of the light on a weed cracks me up. I need to get my solar force out and snap some pics. They are such great lights for the money. I am down to one. I gave away a few as gifts. They make killer gift lights.


Yes I sure did. Lol


----------



## G. Scott H.

What type of clip is that on the L2M?


----------



## ThirstyTurtle

DELETED


----------



## pyro1son

I've had the Sportac Triple Nichia drop in for about a year now and its never really had the use I thought it would, mostly due to the single mode. So yesterday I decided that it was time to change that.
Now it has a 17mm A17PZL driver at 3A max, 5 modes (Moon, Low, Med, High, Turbo) off time memory and now its perfect. Its currently sitting in my L2 with S10 switch, SS bezel and AR coated glass. I see this getting a lot more use now! 













P.S. sorry about the poor iPhone pics haven't had the chance to get my photography equipment out for a while.


----------



## Mr. Nobody

pyro1son said:


> I've had the Sportac Triple Nichia drop in for about a year now and its never really had the use I thought it would, mostly due to the single mode. So yesterday I decided that it was time to change that.
> Now it has a 17mm A17PZL driver at 3A max, 5 modes (Moon, Low, Med, High, Turbo) off time memory and now its perfect. Its currently sitting in my L2 with S10 switch, SS bezel and AR coated glass. I see this getting a lot more use now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. sorry about the poor iPhone pics haven't had the chance to get my photography equipment out for a while.


I have 3 sportac drop ins I'd like to swap out the 1 modes to qlites. How hard was it to remove the old driver? Is it glued in or soldered?


----------



## pyro1son

Wasn't too hard to remove. Take out the star and unscrew the pill inside and just push it out. It's just held in with a 16 to 17mm ring.


----------



## Mr. Nobody

pyro1son said:


> Wasn't too hard to remove. Take out the star and unscrew the pill inside and just push it out. It's just held in with a 16 to 17mm ring.


Thanks! 3.04a should be good


----------



## pyro1son

Could put them in direct drive with a FET driver? Hopefully I will get hold of a couple more of these got more ideas on what to do with these


----------



## david57strat




----------



## kj2

Like those L2T's


----------



## pilotdog68

Anybody have an S13 tailcap on an L2n?


----------



## ven

Few pics of my 3(for now) ,p1d/p1 and l2n that i have in work.....Cqvn xpg2 neutral,R5,xpl-v3 . Trouble is i will only use the neutral xpg2 quad,just such a great tint and useful flood. The xpl is .........well not very good(*beep*) in comparison :laughing: 

Thanks to Ed for the springs and R5 drop in to get me started.
























Contemplating next SF host to match the cryos better,not keen on the above ,may even get the red C2 centurion yet from Oveready It will take the place of the p1d for my daily work light uses.


----------



## Crazyeddiethefirst

Hey Ven,
What is your opinion of the P1 as a host? I have been contemplating buying a couple but Lumens factory has such a great deal on their Seraph host(comes with two tailcaps, three sets of rubber grips((black, orange & GITD)), 1 flat bezel & 1 crenelated, extra glass lens, all for $10...


----------



## ven

Hey there Ed
It's not bad for a beater host,mine fell off tool box last week onto an
industrial shop floor(about as forgiving as tiles :laughing: ) . It bounced a little and a very fine fracture on the tip of the bezel. Kind of have to look real close to find. If it would have been HA on the outside ,it would have definitely chipped or may even broke the glass/even switch due to shock. 

As Jon made me aware ,it's not an ideal host due to keeping the heat in with the coating with high output drop ins. I still swap the CQvn into the p1,but usually the lowest of the 4 modes or 2nd (always starts in low which I like) lowest mainly used.

Out of the 3 I have ,the p1d is my most preferred for that quality /heft feel. It's a really nice host and the l2n feels real cheep compared imo. 

P1 with quad in next to a few other work lights





I might get a black p1 at some point ,so I guess I like it a good bit . It's light weight too,certainly compared to the solid p1d


----------



## Anarchos

Good day sirs, i'm planning to buy a Solarforce L2m and a Solarforce 320Lms R5 XP-G Cree Led 3 Mode 0.8V-4.2V Bulb to run AA's and cr123 and 18650's on the flashlight. my question is, where can i buy a cheap AA sleeve or tube to prevent battery rattle on the flashlight.thank you


----------



## pyro1son

I made mine just by wrapping paper around some AA cells and taping it up. Cheap and works not going to see it inside the battery tube.


----------



## Lyubo Yanev

Anarchos said:


> Good day sirs, i'm planning to buy a Solarforce L2m and a Solarforce 320Lms R5 XP-G Cree Led 3 Mode 0.8V-4.2V Bulb to run AA's and cr123 and 18650's on the flashlight. my question is, where can i buy a cheap AA sleeve or tube to prevent battery rattle on the flashlight.thank you



I use o-rings around AA batteries. Cheap and they don't rattle.


----------



## vinte77

My 18500 build. XPL-Hi w/ fet driver dropin.





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Str8stroke

Oh vinte77, that is very fine! Could you expound on that blue looking ring? Nothing like Solarforce and fresh Berber carpet! lol


----------



## dansciurus

Titanium spacer ring. 1 inch diameter. I've seen them on ebay. That will get you close until he fills in the rest. Looks like he anno'd his.


----------



## vinte77

Dansciurus is correct, it's a titanium spacer from eBay for bicycles that I used. I gave it a heat ano treatment and added a clear square o ring on top of the spacer. Also had to use 2 o rings in the tail as well to get enough space to fit the 18500 battery. I used short copper beryllium springs on both the switch and the drop in to increase space within the body.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

I continue to be amazed by the wonderful creativity found on the pages of CPF. vinte77, your spacer is really cool. Good job, sir. :thumbsup:

~ Chance


----------



## Str8stroke

Very creative and cleaver mod with what sounds like no real tooling needed. Sorta a perfect Solarforce mod, budget, works and looks great!


----------



## ven




----------



## robinkristanto

Updated L2T with XPL HI



[/URL][/IMG]




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Tac Gunner

L2 with the S14 tail cap. Drop in is a Mountain Electronics XHP50 @ 3 amps running on two efest red 18350s with guppydrv firmware 

Here is the thread on it with beamshots:
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...-with-XHP50-drop-in-Beamshots-added&p=4718817


----------



## magellan

Nice setup! 

I keep hearing about the guppydrv firmware. Excuse the noob question as I'm still learning about all this, but what does it do?


----------



## archimedes




----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

magellan said:


> Nice setup!
> 
> I keep hearing about the guppydrv firmware. Excuse the noob question as I'm still learning about all this, but what does it do?



PM sent.

~ C.G.


----------



## ven

archimedes said:


>




isn't the L2T just stunning..............i have another on the way, this time with a black cryos 44 and a quad drop in hopefully soon.........

I do fancy an xhp70 mule in one as well.............


----------



## ven

I love quads! Dad and lad


----------



## archimedes

ven said:


> isn't the L2T just stunning..............



Yes, thank you 

Mine is running a V54 WRGB Mule (color MC-E) ....


----------



## ven

Ooooh nice , is it used regular for any specific type of work?

Cheers


----------



## archimedes

ven said:


> Ooooh nice , is it used regular for any specific type of work?
> 
> Cheers


It is used regularly, but not for anything too specialized .... I am a fan of multi-color torches, though, I guess [emoji317]


----------



## ven

I am a fan now too!!!


----------



## KITROBASKIN

21 second clip showing a FourSevens/PK clip on a gold SolarForce L2P

EDIT: It should be mentioned that the clip required removal of two small projections on the inside of the ring. I used a convex needle file, sandpaper and emery cloth. Thanks to CPF member Str8stroke for discovering the potential of this deep clip.


----------



## Str8stroke

:twothumbs That is awesome to see. This clip has tons of potential applications!


----------



## Phaserburn

I am trying to get a clip on my yellow P1, but the stock solarforce ones, which I like, don't fit. What do you use for yours? Running a malkoff M61NL.


----------



## Str8stroke

Phaserburn, who is that directed to? We were talking about the new Foursevens clip? It takes a slight hack to make it work. But I can't see why it couldn't work for the P1. Basically, it has 2 small tabs that you file down to fit your light. It wasn't designed for this, but it works pretty darn well.

I gave my P1 away, so cant test it.


----------



## ven

L2T with black cryos bezel and sportac triple nichia.


----------



## Phaserburn

Str8stroke said:


> Phaserburn, who is that directed to? We were talking about the new Foursevens clip? It takes a slight hack to make it work. But I can't see why it couldn't work for the P1. Basically, it has 2 small tabs that you file down to fit your light. It wasn't designed for this, but it works pretty darn well.
> 
> I gave my P1 away, so cant test it.



Sorry for barging in I wasn't asking specifically about the foursevens clip. The solarforce one fits all of my L2 SF's, but for some reason not the P1. So, I was wondering if I was the only one or what do others do to get a clip on this light?


----------



## DellSuperman

Phaserburn said:


> Sorry for barging in I wasn't asking specifically about the foursevens clip. The solarforce one fits all of my L2 SF's, but for some reason not the P1. So, I was wondering if I was the only one or what do others do to get a clip on this light?



I did have the same problem & Solarforce sales team acknowledge that the clip won't fit. So i actually returned the item back to them for a refund. 
That was like 3 years back...


----------



## bykfixer

Just pulled the trigger on an L2M for making it into a 1 cell light.
After Malkoffing a Rayovac I had the Rayovac hi/lo set up left. So it'll go into a half sized L2M body with a nasty, ugly round head with a dinjy crenallated bezel...
Ima call it my Amoeba light....a dangerous 1 cell organism.
Pix when it arrives.

Edit:
It arrived:





Named it 'leally rlound half right' instead of 'amoeba'.








^^ also opted for a smooth bezel.

Nother edit:
Since Rayovac up'd the 2aa indestructable to 300 lumens 'leally rlound half right' now has a fancy new emitter set up. Boy, does it get warm now.





Taking a cue from the FL2 LE, I used plastic lens cleaner to remove any hint of reflection diminishing remnants on the reflector then gave it a good polish to bring about an ultra shiney surface. 

Not installed yet, again from the FL2, an ultra clear anti reflective lens will be used. 
In a side by side with a Rayovac the difference can already be seen.




Brighter hot spot, larger spill. Yup I'll be doing that again to other lights.


----------



## twin63

My Solarforce collection. One of my favorites is missing - an L2M shorty with a CustomLites low-voltage drop-in that is currently stored in a kit at my brother's house.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Dang, bro! The Force is definitely with you. :thumbsup:

~ Chance


----------



## Phaserburn

Rubber grip ring fits nicely underneath the clip. It's a handlebar grip and it comes in a variety of colors.


----------



## ven

Like that phaserburn!

Couple of new editions, both L2T's, 1 another stainless, other black.








Just at hand, few bits to play with




L2T with cryos










Solarforces crossed, hope it goes well















Cheers ven


----------



## twin63

The Cryos head looks like it was made for the L2T body. Nice ones ven!


----------



## RI Chevy

You could bang nails with the Stainless L2T. Heavy!


----------



## robinkristanto

L2T with custom brass bezel


----------



## vinte77

Nice bezel, did you fabricate it from scratch or mod a preexisting one to fit?


----------



## Tired of darkness

vinte77 said:


> Dansciurus is correct, it's a titanium spacer from eBay for bicycles that I used. I gave it a heat ano treatment and added a clear square o ring on top of the spacer. Also had to use 2 o rings in the tail as well to get enough space to fit the 18500 battery. I used short copper beryllium springs on both the switch and the drop in to increase space within the body.



Cant seem to find any 1" spacers do you happen to remember if it was 1 1/8 ? Great looking light by the way


----------



## robinkristanto




----------



## ven

Like, suits the light and gives it a nice feature without being too OTT


----------



## twin63

I agree...very classy.


----------



## vinte77

Tired of darkness said:


> Cant seem to find any 1" spacers do you happen to remember if it was 1 1/8 ? Great looking light by the way



The 1-1/8 inch spacers should work.


----------



## Tired of darkness

vinte77 said:


> The 1-1/8 inch spacers should work.




Thank you got my order the other day and looking forward to using them I really want to fit the 18500 in the l2m


----------



## ven

Nice start TOD(notice how i said start.........there will be more)

Too much shiny so will lower the tone a little with my now P1D and sportac triple







Got to be one of the most solid hosts of solarforces(along with stainless), real tough cookie  lost count now of the drops endured..............that means over 10 as i dont count past that :laughing:


----------



## Tired of darkness

Thank you Ven, I hear you so many cool things and the performance is outstanding I have never seen such bright lights in so small of packages


----------



## ven

Tired of darkness said:


> Thank you Ven, I hear you so many cool things and the performance is outstanding I have never seen such bright lights in so small of packages


,
They are certainly good value and very flexible, if you really want bright! check out vinhs drop ins or VOB

Here is a p60vn which is programmable, 4 x xp-l and 5000k


----------



## Tired of darkness

I will do that and also inform the wife your a bad influence so she doesn't blame me lol


----------



## ven

:laughing:


----------



## harro

A couple of pics of my Solarforce lights. I only have the three, and they're standard from the factory. Not like some of the really good looking modified and polished lights in this thread. The 1100 and 2200 are pretty much identical in their housings, just different reflectors and emitters/drivers etc.

See pics below


----------



## twin63

Thanks for posting pics of your lights harro. I have the M3s head on the L2-D18 body, but hadn't paid much attention to Solarforce's big lights. Might have to give them a look.


----------



## harro

twin63 said:


> Thanks for posting pics of your lights harro. I have the M3s head on the L2-D18 body, but hadn't paid much attention to Solarforce's big lights. Might have to give them a look.


Whilst the 11 and 22 look identical, and physically are, their insides make them two distinctly different lights. The 1100 is very similar in its performance to Thrunight's TN31, maybe with a bit tighter spot, to my eyes. The 2200 is a wall of light, with a bit brighter centre spot, thanks to the deep l.o.p reflector. The closest light, lumen wise, i have to it, is an Xtar S1, and it pretty much defeats the 2200 on all counts. Maybe it is similar to my Eagletac SX25L3C for light output, but its 2200 lumens throw a bit further than the ET's 2750, and it doesnt drop its output after about 60 seconds. I'll try and do a couple of beamshots and add them, if it doesnt contravene the rules of this thread


----------



## weklund

One of my Solarforce Cerakote Mods ... Safety Orange with lantern.













Solarforce LT-1 Lantern on Surefire C2








L2 Cerakote on my Remington 870


----------



## psychbeat

^^^that lantern is DOPE!!! 
I forgot about those. 
Good stuff.


----------



## ven

Love the lantern, you have some awesome illumination tools weklund!!!

Got an EDCplus xp-g2 neutral in today, only dislike i have mentioned previous and thats the start in high.............its no monster drop in so its not too bad..........still prefer memory. Other than that its nicely made, very nice tint












For the money, as like the sportac triples, imo good value and a recommend !


----------



## weklund

ven said:


> Love the lantern, you have some awesome illumination tools weklund!!!
> 
> Got an EDCplus xp-g2 neutral in today, only dislike i have mentioned previous and thats the start in high.............its no monster drop in so its not too bad..........still prefer memory. Other than that its nicely made, very nice tint.
> For the money, as like the sportac triples, imo good value and a recommend !



Excellent Choice ... EDC Plus 3-mode. I own one of these modules and find the mode UI of H/M/L perfect for a walking around or defensive / tactical type of light.

Nice to know that it will always come on in high mode ... in lieu of remembering which mode you last used. Great triple gun light and an extreme value at 40.00.


----------



## ven

Yes there is that side with the starting in high! Really liking the tint of this xpg2 , would put it closer to 4500k but not fully tested yet, just a quick initial play with it to see if all is well.


----------



## jorn

Love my old edc+ x60L warm. And love that it comes on in high. Got plenty of standard lights that starts in lo, and stuff with memory, so you dont know what mode it starts in.. Mine is in a L2T. serial nr 25, so i can say i did not sit on the fence when the L2T hit the marked 
The other solarforce might be the worlds most throwy aaa light  A solarforce L2i tube (takes 3 aaa or one 18650) and a modded solarforce masterpice pro 1 head. Got a 3 +Amp driver and a xp-l hi led mounted on copper in it. Throws like a champ. It beats my old onestopthrowshop modded fandyfire that are messured at 118000 cd when eyeballing them, but not by mutch.


----------



## ven

Fan of the L2T's, remind me a little of the C2 which is my fav surefire


----------



## scs

ven said:


> Fan of the L2T's, remind me a little of the C2 which is my fav surefire



Got a L2T as well. I wish the edges on the C2 body as well as around the clip were more rounded; the ano there is first to go.

I do notice that the switch on my L2T had too much resistance to allow full output for my 3 amp dropin. The difference between it and that when using a McClicky is quite noticeable.

The stock L2T switch on my sample is also too stiff and has too much travel for momentary activation.


----------



## scs

weklund said:


> Excellent Choice ... EDC Plus 3-mode. I own one of these modules and find the mode UI of H/M/L perfect for a walking around or defensive / tactical type of light.
> 
> Nice to know that it will always come on in high mode ... in lieu of remembering which mode you last used. Great triple gun light and an extreme value at 40.00.



Too bad they're still $60 at Edcplus. And Illumn seems to not have restocked them.


----------



## ven

scs said:


> Got a L2T as well. I wish the edges on the C2 body as well as around the clip were more rounded; the ano there is first to go.
> 
> I do notice that the switch on my L2T had too much resistance to allow full output for my 3 amp dropin. The difference between it and that when using a McClicky is quite noticeable.
> 
> The stock L2T switch on my sample is also too stiff and has too much travel for momentary activation.




Come on be fair, it is an $18 host, imo excellent value


----------



## RI Chevy

The good thing about the EDCPlus drop ins is that there is no PWM. They are digital linear current regulated. I have one and it is real nice!


----------



## ven

RI Chevy said:


> The good thing about the EDCPlus drop ins is that there is no PWM. They are digital linear current regulated. I have one and it is real nice!




Imo cracking value!!! and dont forget they have the best drop in case in the world!!!


----------



## RI Chevy

Yup! True dat.


----------



## ven

Cracking idea..................i mean so obvious to do, yet no one thought of it......genius imo


----------



## kosPap

jorn said:


> Lov
> The other solarforce might be the worlds most throwy aaa light A solarforce L2i tube (takes 3 aaa or one 18650) and a modded solarforce masterpice pro 1 head. Got a 3 +Amp driver and a xp-l hi led mounted on copper in it. Throws like a champ. It beats my old onestopthrowshop modded fandyfire that are messured at 118000 cd when eyeballing them, but not by mutch.




nice! and looks better thna the original tube. 
Are you running a 26650 there?


----------



## ven

L2T triple


----------



## scs

ven said:


> L2T triple


 I find the tall stock L2t bezel ring blocks quite a bit of spill.


----------



## ven

It does! Not perfect for a triple, it's a back up for the p1d so does not get much use at the moment


----------



## jorn

kosPap said:


> nice! and looks better thna the original tube.
> Are you running a 26650 there?


No, usually i use a 18650 with a sleve.


----------



## magellan

Nice triple mods.

I also have the stainless polished L2T and like it a lot.


----------



## Scourie

Guys, a Nitecore NTC1 switch is a perfect fit for the L2's (and 6P's).

Rob


----------



## ven

magellan said:


> Nice triple mods.
> 
> I also have the stainless polished L2T and like it a lot.



I do like them as well, very solid and actually bought it for work. Once i had stuck the cryos on it..........well it drew too much attention and got fed up of having to go into flashlight stuff(trust me it wears thin with people who dont understand). 

I like the cu cryos with the ss body myself.........too blingy for work :laughing:




With help from the quad, its the heaviest 18650 light i have! Not one for EDCing ..................


----------



## weklund

*
... Solarforce Stainless Limited Edition L2M #138 ...

*


----------



## ven

Stunning , has to be my fav of the solarforce models!


----------



## Icarus

My workhorse!


----------



## simba

[/URL][/IMG]

SN: 011


----------



## ven

Awesome


----------



## Tired of darkness

Those stainless ones are fantastic looking :thumbsup:


----------



## magellan

Wow, that L2m is amazing.


----------



## redvalkyrie

By how far did I miss the boat on those stainless L2M bodies? Those look rad. The current stainless L2T is pretty buy just a little too pretty. I like my lights to get a little banged up and scratched for character and that L2M looks like both a beautiful light and workhorse.


----------



## LAMPARITA




----------



## vinte77

LAMPARITA, are those copper rings or just a copper overlay?


----------



## vinte77

Wanted to share a recent build with a XHP70 led, fet driver, and dsche's solarforce extension adaptor and copper pill. The light is powered by 2 x 18500s.


----------



## LAMPARITA

vinte77 said:


> LAMPARITA, are those copper rings or just a copper overlay?



Just goofing around with small left over pieces of copper foil tape that I purchased for my Solarforce LED drop-in's, didn't want to trow them away so I decide to use them for "decoration" but I think it will look better on desert tan color flashlights together with a copper bezel ring..


----------



## vinte77

Quad xpl-hi, FET + 7135 driver w/ bistro firmware, dsche's solarforce extension adaptor and copper pill, red tail light, amber trits in the optics, and bezel ring w/ anodizing removed (has a distressed look that I like). The light is powered by an 18500 cell.


----------



## msim

vinte77 said:


> Quad xpl-hi, FET + 7135 driver w/ bistro firmware, dsche's solarforce extension adaptor and copper pill, red tail light, amber trits in the optics, and bezel ring w/ anodizing removed (has a distressed look that I like). The light is powered by an 18500 cell.




It's beautiful!


----------



## david57strat

ven said:


> Fan of the L2T's, remind me a little of the C2 which is my fav surefire



Nice! Tell me about that cooling head (with the crenelated bezel), mounted on the Black L2T. I'm considering a Cryos M2, but this looks pretty intriguing, as well. It'll be mounted on a 18650 Oveready-bored Surefire 6P (was previously on an L2P, but I'm changing out the parts, one by one.

On these custom cooing bezels, do you have to purchase the lens and o-ring for the lens, separately? I didn't' see one pictured on the Cryos Illumination site. I like that the L2 series light parts are interchangeable with 6P parts.


----------



## kosPap

any onfo on the red tail light?


----------



## ven

Nichia triple and xp-g2 triple mule(yep just the optics removed). The nichia sportac does not like being a mule, the beam has too many crazy artifacts.................


----------



## LV426

vinte77 said:


> Quad xpl-hi, FET + 7135 driver w/ bistro firmware, dsche's solarforce extension adaptor and copper pill, red tail light, amber trits in the optics, and bezel ring w/ anodizing removed (has a distressed look that I like). The light is powered by an 18500 cell.



vinte77, what pocket clip is that?


----------



## vinte77

kosPap said:


> any onfo on the red tail light?



There's information on the other forum on how to build the board for the tail light switch and how to modify the driver to accommodate the tail light so that the driver modes function correctly.


----------



## vinte77

LV426 said:


> vinte77, what pocket clip is that?



It's a foursevens pk clip. You have to mod it a little to fit a solarforce host (dremel the interior of the ring to fit). I got the idea off of another CPF member.


----------



## vinte77

A shelf queen, I'm thinking about selling... L2C w/ quad XPG3 leds, copper slug soldered onto p60 pill, 7135 + FET driver, Bistro firmware, bypassed springs, titanium pocket clip, copper beryllium big spring, and copper wrapping.


----------



## blacksheep25

Just this pair of simple lights, nothing crazy like you flashoholics!


----------



## ven

Very cool vinte


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner

Ven, that clip looks indestructible. :thumbsup:

~ C.G.


----------



## ven

:laughing: the light is too!!! That's why I love it for hard use in work. The clip is a bit fugly, but it serves a very important part.....anti roll.


----------



## GusManB

https://www.instagram.com/p/BHbaOGYBtvK/

My only two but nice, the L2m I got by a lucky chance from an Asian online shop that sold out the next day


----------



## nfetterly

vinte77 said:


> It's a foursevens pk clip. You have to mod it a little to fit a solarforce host (dremel the interior of the ring to fit). I got the idea off of another CPF member.



Me too, except I'm using a file, it's taking a while (need to remove a little tab). Reasonable price on the clip (I bought two) and very reasonable shipping.


----------



## ven

Nichia 219C mule


----------



## Offgridled

You have such amazing lights)


----------



## wimmer21

Pm me if you're serious.



vinte77 said:


> A shelf queen, I'm thinking about selling... L2C w/ quad XPG3 leds, copper slug soldered onto p60 pill, 7135 + FET driver, Bistro firmware, bypassed springs, titanium pocket clip, copper beryllium big spring, and copper wrapping.


----------



## wimmer21

Offgridled said:


> You have such amazing lights)




Doesn't he though... I've been admiring that one for a while now.


----------



## Lightdadark




----------



## vinte77

Another shelf queen, that might end up in for sale section... L2M w/ triple XPl-HI leds, DrJones H17F driver, bypassed springs, PK pocket clip, and a/r lens.


----------



## vinte77

ven said:


> Very cool vinte



Thanks Ven!


----------



## magellan

Cool photo with all the shiny stainless.


----------



## ven

L2T with nichia 219B triple




L2T with nichia 219C triple mule


----------



## ven




----------



## magellan

Cool Lego you got there, Ven.

I have one of those heads but hadn't thought about putting it on my Solarforce L2T.


----------



## ven

Thanks Magellan , it's pretty much lived on that L2T all its life! Might have gone on a C2 for a short time, but used to it on there . Has an EDC plus triple 4000k neutral inside the cryos for now!


----------



## ven

Back to basics.............



Honest....spiderman is not mine! even Callum is not impressed as he is past that part of his flashlight collection! a while back! Yet for others it seems a challenge to understand :laughing: 
Anyway.........
Only got for the 18350 compact size



EDCplus triple 4000k




Dont quite feel right



:thinking:






Always this option








But there is something about the smooth feel and easier to pocket standard head




All subject to change and change again................


----------



## twin63

I have a couple of L2M's that I typically use as coat pocket lights when I want a P60 but don't want the added bulk or weight of a 6P or L2P. I always liked the Surefire 3P but never got around to buying one. The L2M fills that gap for me...for about $300 less. Probably not the most practical light out there, but I enjoy mine.


----------



## ven

I hope to try it out for winter EDC use from time to time(if it does not end up in work), like you say in a coat its not too bad for carry.


----------



## david57strat

Here is the latest picture of my Solarforce family, which include the addition of two new L2D hosts, which are loaded with Mountain Electronics XM-L2 U3 3D 5-mode drop-ins. The third (original) L2D has an International Outdoors XP-L U5 7A3 3-mode drop-in (One of the warmest P60 lights that I own).






One change to one of the existing lights was done to the L2P (pictured in the middle/foreground. That light remains one of my main EDCs. I replaced the standard body with a 18650-bored Surefire 6P body, that I picked up on Oveready.

This is to be a three-stage process, with the ultimate goal resulting in a light with a Cryos cooling bezel, housing a far more powerful quad Nichia drop-in (rather than the Sportac triple Nichia currently installed), and a higher amperage tail switch, to support the heavier amperage load.

At the end of this process, the light will no longer be a Solarforce, at all - which means, I need to purchase another Solarforce, to keep the number at twenty (I hate odd numbers. That's as good an excuse as any, right?).


----------



## ven

Eddy's solarforce work light


----------



## ven

Thats an amazing solarfoce line up David, loving the stainless(nearest) but can never find any stock. Closest i can find is the spiderfire stainless steel which is p60 compatible............might bite one day, price is a little too steep imo though.(around £60)


----------



## ven

3 work solarforces, 2 triples and an OR nichia 219B mule



Super useful!


----------



## Pinarello

That Balder is fantastic! Most elegant I've ever seen. Where you bought extendion, please?
CPF Pinarello


----------



## Mr.Freeze




----------



## ven

Cool pic mr feeze, loving the L2T! 

Here are a few random ones(dont think posted here). Work lights, with some solarforce thrown in.............


----------



## Mr.Freeze

thank you, ven!

by the way, do you know how much lumens you own?
you have so much quads and xhp dropin around...:rock:


----------



## ven

I don't have a clue mr freeze tbh. Before lumens , colour temp, tint, UI, form and beam type takes priority for me. I would take 1000lm of 219b 4000k before 3000lm of xml2 6500k for example. 

Still it's even better to have 3000lm of 219b 4000k instead


----------



## Mr.Freeze




----------



## ven

PCC.................pocket carry caution!


----------



## TexasLumens

Well OK... you owe me $100. :thumbsup: I like the light... But HAD TO HAVE THE KNIFE!!! Nice looking pair. Thanks for sharing.... waiting by the mailbox now. Camping out.... ;-) TL


----------



## Mr.Freeze

ha - i knew that you like it!
but sorry for funds, feel free to ask someone else...:fail:


----------

